# Oathbound : Homecoming (full up)



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm looking to start a campaign in the oathbound setting by Bastion Press. if you are not familiar with the setting, its actually fine, since the campaign starts on a more standard D&D world and then sees the entire group transported to The Forge (the main setting) a varied world of great intensity, conflict and potential. While combat is a given on the Forge, the main themes of the campaign will be exploration, intrigue and discovery.

Character creation guidelines are a little odd in some ways due to the background I have in mind for this group. Starting level is 7th, and the age of your character must be 20 - 23 years. Obviously this eliminates dwarves, elves and gnomes as viable character choices. I'm open to third party races, particularly bastions, sicne I'm already familiar with them. None of the characters have known each other more than a couple of years. The characters should be easily described as "driven" or "seeking" and part of what you have been seeking is each other. On a more mechanical level, I'm open to a variety of 3rd party classes and such, though the base classes will be 3.5 standard. (the rules will be mostly 3.5 with some holdovers.) On a characterization level, no evil, no prima donas, no obstructionists, no kleptomanics or similar. 

If there is interest in the adventure, I'll post further information on the background and shared destiny of the party. Theoretically the campaign concept can accomadate up to 7 players, but I would be happy with 5. If there is a lot of interest, I will pick based on character ideas and anything I know about gaming compatability, rather than 1st come 1st served.   

kahuna burger


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm interested though know nothing of this setting. I'll see what I can find on the net about it and give you a char concept.....


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 11, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I'm interested though know nothing of this setting. I'll see what I can find on the net about it and give you a char concept.....




the brief intro is to envision the old  Secret Wars mini series from marvel comics.    its a battleworld of sorts, though the battle in some realms is more political, in others army based and in still others you are just fighting to stay alive. The demigod like rulers of each of 7 domains draw participants in their 'games' from other worlds, and have various rules that control the conflicts in each region. The overall goal seems to be to temper powerful individuals and groups into even greater forces, and pit them against each other. There are domains where the conflict is much more structured however, and pockets of civilization exist in many areas, so a frontsman/investigator/diplomat would still have plenty to do in the overall.

Hope that helps some.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 12, 2004)

Hrm..... Sounds pretty interesting mate. I'll see what I can come up with. Though, when you say "Secret Wars", do you actually mean it's a super-heroe/comic book setting?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 12, 2004)

This sound very interesting, although I haven't heard of the setting before either.  I'll put together a character concept and post it later tonight.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 12, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Hrm..... Sounds pretty interesting mate. I'll see what I can come up with. Though, when you say "Secret Wars", do you actually mean it's a super-heroe/comic book setting?



no its definitly D&D based, I was just thinking about the battle planet built out of chunks of other worlds and heros and villains involuntarily thrown together to battle with the promise of an ultimate prize...


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 12, 2004)

I like exotic settings and all my games are at low level, so I'm interested. I've heard of the setting but I don't know much about it. 

I'll see if I can cook up an interesting character as soon as possible (and I promise he/she will be more intelligent than Gath from LEW   ). Are you allowing stuff from the complete warrior ?


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 12, 2004)

Right then Kahuna, I also would be interested in playing in this setting. Picked up Oathbound books a long time ago, interesting system (rewards and stuff)it is. Would be able to have a concept up by tomorrow night. Thinking along lines of Paladin who had lost faith in deities...became a monk to find the perfection in himself.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 12, 2004)

For me, some sort of simpleton idiot warrior/brute who just wants to do the right thing and finds hiself conveniently saving the day for the side of "good". I dunno - Conan the Barbarian, only even more stupid and bigger. *grin*

How do you want us to do stats/hitpoints/equipment and so forth?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 12, 2004)

Tristan Eransiel

Half-Elf Fighter 7


Raised amongst the elves he witnessed first hand the way the ageless detached themselves from the world outside.  Its transient nature made them shun it, and it shunned them in turn.  Blinded by long gone glories of their golden past, they ignored their insignificance in shaping the future.

Later, he served as a mercenary, merely one soldier among a host of others.  The mortality of his companions loomed constantly over them.  Death was their lot, and being such minor figures in the shaping of the world, their loss would be mourned by few.  His companions accepted their positions in life, serving as pawns and playthings for the shapers of the world.  Their brief and bleak existence convinced them of their own inability to change the world, and so they never tried.

Tristan grew discontent with both these attitudes.  He decided that he would not be an meaningless spot on the fabric of history.  He would find his own place in the world and then change it, and when he died, he would be remembered.  No obscure death for a forgotten cause would be his.  Greatness is granted to those who strive for it instead of letting it pass them by.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 12, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Are you allowing stuff from the complete warrior ?




I am willing to consider just about anything, but don't grant blanket approval even to the SRD.    I have access to the complete warrior though and can look at anything you want to consider. (sniff, no *SMASH*)



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> How do you want us to do stats/hitpoints/equipment and so forth?




stats are a 35 point buy per the DMG. Its a little high powered, but I have a philosophical/story based beef with stat boosting items, so you should not count on those to bring up dump stats. Hit points are full at first level and average after that. just strikes me as easier, long distance. Starting gold I'm gonna guesstimate at 10 thou. WARNING: one of the fun yet mildly evil plot points of the oathboand setting allows the ruler drawing you into the Forge to essentially rummage through your stuff at will, and remove any items that he or she feels is impeding your personal growth.    So combined with my personal beef against characters whose power or schtick rests in optimized stuff rather than personal ability, you should probably equip conservativly to your strengths rather than blowing it all on a big ticket item that gives you a whole new kind of power. I don't want the Sifter to seem like an excuse to screw you, so I'm giving you the heads up outright.

All the characters so far seem fine, though we don't have a skill user or magic slinger yet...

Kahuna Burger


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm interested.  I don't know much about the setting, though.
How would you feel about a human psion/rogue?  My idea is that he formerly worked for a nation as a covert operative (think CIA with a fantasy touch).  As he moved through the ranks, he discovered that his organization was plotting to overthrow his own government.  He rejected these newly discovered intentions and had to flee his homeland to save his own life.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 13, 2004)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> I'm interested.  I don't know much about the setting, though.
> How would you feel about a human psion/rogue?  My idea is that he formerly worked for a nation as a covert operative (think CIA with a fantasy touch).  As he moved through the ranks, he discovered that his organization was plotting to overthrow his own government.  He rejected these newly discovered intentions and had to flee his homeland to save his own life.



Sounds interesting, and would add some skill focus to the group. I haven't worked with psionics much, so I'd be pretty heavily vetting your power and feat choices to make sure I didn't get in over my head... Also make sure you consider your relitive youth in your character background. 

Kahuna Burger


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 13, 2004)

can do.  I'll try to get some more details up soon.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 13, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, and would add some skill focus to the group. I haven't worked with psionics much, so I'd be pretty heavily vetting your power and feat choices to make sure I didn't get in over my head... Also make sure you consider your relitive youth in your character background.
> 
> Kahuna Burger




Okay, thanks for letting us know the char limitations and such. I'll try to have my own submission up on Sunday PST pm. (I have too much partying to be done before then! )

PS: mpickett that avatar rules.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 13, 2004)

Julian Carver   2/5    Paladin/Monk    Human

Str:14 +2
Dex:16 +3
Con:10 +0
Wis: 16 +3
Int: 13 +1
Chr: 12 +1

Hits: 41 (2d10+5d8)
AC:18 (19 with Dodge)
Initiative: +7 (+4 Improved Initiative +3 Dex)
Saves:
Fort: 8...Ref: 8.....Will:8(10 vs enchantment )
BAB: +5
Flurry of Blows: +4/+4
Melee: +7(+8 with MW Greatsword and Unarmed)
Range:+8
Dam:
Unarmed: 1d8+3 
Greatsword: 1d10+2 
Feats:
Investigator(+2 search and gather Info), Combat Expertise, Dodge, Improved Initiative

Paladin:
Aura of Good, Detect Evil (at will), Smite Evil 1/day, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands
Monk:
Stunning Fist (5/day), Flurry of Blows, Improved Unarmed Strike, Combat Reflexes, Evasion, Still Mind, Ki Strike (magic), Slow fall 20', Purity of Body

Skills:.................Rank.....Stat.....Mod......Total
Concentration......2..........0.....................2
Diplomacy...........4..........1......................5
Heal...................4..........3......................7
Know(Religion)......7..........1......................8
Ride....................2..........3......................5
Sense Motive........7..........3......................10
Balance...............2...........3......................5
Climb..................2............2......................4
Hide....................3...........3.......................6
Listen..................2...........3......................5
Move Silently........3............3......................6
Spot....................1...........3......................4
Search.................1...........1..........2...........4
Gather Info...........1...........1..........2............4

Equipment:
Amulet of Mighty Fist +1      6000gp
Bracers of Armor +1            2000gp
Masterwork Greatsword         350gp
Monks Outfit
Holy Symbol of Heronious
2 Water Skins
7 Days Trail Rations
Light Riding Horse with Saddle,x2 Saddle Bags





 Julian Carver lived his life for 2 things...Heronious and the High Priest in the small town of Redwidow. At 14 he joined with other recruits in a intensive training regime which tested his physical as well as mental/spiritual strength. As others broke or quit under the pressures excerted by the priests and warrior instructors Julian just grew stronger. At graduation,2 years later, he stood at the top of his class and was honored to be part of the bishops personal guard. As a newly ordained paladin, he took to his charges with the stubborness and foolishness of youth. As time passed he started noticing that some of his fellow guardsmen (along with several of the high ranking priests in the temple), were not as incorruptable as originally thought. Confronting his leader with evidence gathered, he was shocked when the old priest just nodded and said " Son, life can be hard on the masses, but it doesn't have to be that way for us...". Shocked by this flagrent disreguard for the beliefs tought to him he lost his temper and backhanded the priest knocking him off his chair. This action infuriated the old man (duh!) and wound him being drawn off to the stockaids. He was punished severly,beaten and then haved his rank stripped from him and tossed out of town. Severly depressed and spiritually hampered he wandered until finding a out of the way monastary. He petitioned the monks there and was accepted as a new member of the order (The Order of the Silent River). After several years of training he made his way back out into the world, combining that which he had learned in his youth with that of the Silent River. All that he carries from his old order is his sword he graduated with, seeking to one day end the corruption he had witnessed first hand, either by the logic he had learned from the monks, or via the sword that the clergy had once given him to protect the ways laid down by Heronious.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 13, 2004)

There seems to be plenty of people interested in warrior-type so I'll try something I haven't played in a while: an arcanist. My concept is a conjurer from an aristocratic family who uses plenty of summoned creatures as servants. He's a little bit pompous and absolutely hates physical efforts.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 13, 2004)

One more thing: do we have a few extra XP above the limit for 7th level (to craft magical items) ?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 13, 2004)

I would be interested in this also thinkin about a Wizard. I will put one together and see what you think. Along with history.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 13, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> One more thing: do we have a few extra XP above the limit for 7th level (to craft magical items) ?



no, but you are free to make him 6th and change... I will say that the sifter will be more gentle with items you have made yourself than those bought with the starting gold...

one last character note, your character may or may not know that he or she is adopted.   

kahuna Burger


----------



## nameless (Mar 13, 2004)

I would love to play in this, if I can grab a spot. I have a billion and one character concepts, so I'll try and narrow them down for you. The one I've been obsessing about lately is the Were-Dire Bat (Human)/Rogue type. If that's no good, than I can go with another one, of course. *grin*


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 14, 2004)

Tristan Eransiel

Half-Elven Male, Fighter 7


Size: M (5'1", 148 lbs.)
HD: 7d10 + 21
HP: 64
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30ft [20ft run x3]
AC: 22 (10 +9 armor +2 shield +1 dex)
ff: 21 t: 11
BAB: +7/+2
XP: 21,000 / 28,000 for level 8

Attacks:
Bastard Sword +1 (+11/+6 attack, 1d10+5 dmg, 19-20/x2, slashing)
Short Sword (+9/+4 attack, 1d6+2 dmg, 19-20/x2, piercing)
Gauntlet (+9/+4 attack, 1d3+2 dmg, 20/x2, bludgeoning, provokes AoO)
Javelin (+8/+3 attack, 1d6+2 dmg, 20/x2, piercing, 30ft range increment)


Alignment: NG
Saves: F: +9 R: +4 W: +7 [+2 vs enchantments]
Attributes:
Str:14, Dex:12, Con: 16, Int:14, Wis:14, Cha:13

Skills:           (bonus/ranks)

climb*                     +2/5
diplomacy (cc)             +5/2
gather information (cc)    +5/2
heal (cc)                  +4/2
intimidate                 +4/3
listen (cc)                +6/3
sense motive (cc)          +4/2
search (cc)                +5/2
spot (cc)                  +6/3

* armor check penalty -5 applied

Feats:

Endurance (1st)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency [Bastard Sword] (fighter bonus 1)
Weapon Focus [Bastard Sword] (fighter bonus 2)
Diehard (3rd)
Weapon Specialization [Bastard Sword] (fighter bonus 4]
Iron Will (6th)
Combat Expertise (fighter bonus 6)

Racial Abilities:

Immune to sleep
+2 save vs. enchantments
Low-Light Vision
+1 Listen, Search, Spot
+2 Diplomacy, Gather Information
Elven Blood

Class Abilities:

Bonus Feats

Languages:

Common
Elven
Dwarven
Orc

Equipment:

+1 Bastard Sword
Short Sword
Javelin (2)

+1 Full Plate Armor (armor check -5, Max Dex +1)
Heavy Mithral Shield (armor check -0)
Chain Shirt (armor check -2) (sleepwear) **

Cloak of Resistance +1
Heward's Handy Haversack (Items contained marked **)

Potion of CLW (2) #
Potion of Jump **
Potion of Shield of Faith (2) **
Silversheen **

bedroll
flint and steel #
belt pouch (items contained marked #)
trail rations(7) **
silk rope (50') **
waterskin **
whetstone **
sunrod (2) **
traveler's outifit
and spare **

310.38 gp


92.7lb / 116lb medium load

Description:

Tristan is a short, but solidly built young man with shoulder length black hair and piercing green eyes.  He carries himself with dignity and confidence, going about whatever task he has set himself with quiet determination.  

History:

Tristan is a second generation half-elf, the child of two half breeds.  His parents had sought to follow their elven blood and lived amongst the elves, emulating their lifestyles and raising their only child after their fashion.  However, as Tristan grew up, he grew discontent with the passive culture of the ageless.  He left his home with little more than a handful of coins and an old sword strapped to his belt, heading out to experience life amongst the other half of his heritage.  He found work among a mercenary company, serving as a common soldier.  Over the next few years, Tristan fought in numerous battles and became an accomplished warrior, but he still felt unfullfilled.  The bleak outlook of his fellow soldiers disheartened him as much as the blind arrogance of the elves had.  Finally, he left the company and struck out on his own in order to find a destiny that more suited him.


_edit: (3-27) used one potion of clw, removed_


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 14, 2004)

If nameless is making a rogue, I might go for a straight psion.  I'll have the character up tomorrow.


----------



## nameless (Mar 14, 2004)

At level 7, I won't have any rogue levels yet. And my concept is more of the dextrous "troubleshooter" than a fully capable rogue. And being a lycanthrope, you know I'm at least somewhat a fighter-type. So if you like, you can take the charismatic and intelligence-based skills, and I'll take the physical acrobatics, which is pretty much my whole schtick.

Or go with the full-blown Psion and just warp peoples' minds to suit our needs. =]


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 14, 2004)

nameless said:
			
		

> I would love to play in this, if I can grab a spot. I have a billion and one character concepts, so I'll try and narrow them down for you. The one I've been obsessing about lately is the Were-Dire Bat (Human)/Rogue type. If that's no good, than I can go with another one, of course. *grin*




I am skeptical as to the existance of were dire bats...    now I have to go look them up and see if I agree with the levels. Are you considering inherited or aquired lycanthropy? (if you also wantt o be a jedi with a cinder block, I will recognize you as the guy from my old pen and paper group and run...  )

kahuna burger


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 14, 2004)

Some character responses...

Nameless - Sadly, based on the standard lycanthrope rules, I'm not comfortable with a were-dire-bat. Something about a potential 32 freaking dex at 7th level before any buffing just frightens me  , and the flat 2 or 3 ecl plus racial levels doesn't seem to me to adress the difference in utility of animals with the same hit dice total. I would consider a were bat of the standard size, who would lose combat utility during shapechange but still gain serious scouting/spying advantages. (we would have to work out a hybrid form - size, hands vs wings, etc) I like bats myself and played an awakened one with druid levels briefly.   

hafrogman - seems pretty straightforward, though I must admit I was thrown by your chain mail pajamas...   

ferretguy - well rounded, ought to work. Just so you know though since you are doign a partial paladin, I generally do not allow the use of detect evil as a personality test in my games - that is, the ability/spell detects supernatural or magical evil, not the evil intentions of mortal puppy kickers.

Looking forward to hearing from others. Meanwhile a little more of the flavor of the campaign start:

For as long as you can remember, two things have set you appart from others; one physical and one mental. The physical is easy enough to pin down - a strange tattoo inscribed on your left palm. The design is abstract, a collection of dots of different colors, one of which has light lines connecting it to all of the others. It has resisted wear, scrubbing, scarring and even the occasional burn and rather than stretching or fading with growth has remained consistent and vibrant. When you first thought that some of the dots had changed position you dismissed it as bad memory or stretching of the skin, but as the years passed it became more and more obvious that the dots were moving relative to each other, and that the 'main' dot moved position when you began journeying a significant distance. The distances involved were aparently great indeed, and it was a long time before you managed to find another young wanderer with the same tattoo...

The mental difference was not as obvious, and it took some of you many years to put your finger on the exact problem, depending on your level of introspection. In essance, there as always been the nagging feeling that life should be... well, _more_. Not just that you personally were meant for 'greater things' though that may have been there as well, but that the world itself was flat and lacking something. Tastes that others described as powerful or strange were as boring as gruel to you, music that brought strong men to tears was nice enough but not evocative. Danger was intellectually known but brought little thrill, and your search for expereinces that truely could make you _feel_ the way you think you should be able to have lead others to both respect your courage and perhaps fear you a little. This striving has also brought you expereince and skills beyond your years, but rarely has it brought you the fullness of sensation that you crave.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 14, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> hafrogman - seems pretty straightforward, though I must admit I was thrown by your chain mail pajamas...




Yeah, well when  wearing heavy armor I've had one too many experiences with nightime raids that left me with the option of fighting with a 10 AC or spending 4 minutes saying "Hey, monsters!  Hang on while I fix this strap"  

so    yourself


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 14, 2004)

Well Kahuna....Detect Evil to me always did apply to the supernatural type stuff....most groups I've run with (excepting the pirate ship hunt one....)if you detect evil/hostile intent most dnd adventuring parties would overload the standard paladin leaving him quivering in a corner or at least wetting himself...


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 14, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Well Kahuna....Detect Evil to me always did apply to the supernatural type stuff....most groups I've run with (excepting the pirate ship hunt one....)if you detect evil/hostile intent most dnd adventuring parties would overload the standard paladin leaving him quivering in a corner or at least wetting himself...




*snicker* I know its not an unusual houserule, but some folks do assume the ability of a paladin to detect mundane alignment, so I wanted to get it out of the way.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 15, 2004)

Alright, here's mine. I choose to be a little bit unusual by taking evocation as a prohibited school    so, Wynter Wolf, feel free make heavy use of the destructive spells with your character.

*Orillian of Forbach*
*Male Human Conjurer 7* (prohibited schools: evocation & necromancy)
Neutral
XP: 21000
Patron Deity: None

Str: 8 (0 points) 
Dex: 14 (6 points) 
Con: 14 (6 points) 
Int: 18 (13 points, +1 lvl 4) 
Wis: 12 (4 points) 
Cha: 14 (6 points) 

HP: 33 (7d4+14)
AC: 12 (+2 Dex) touch 12, flat-footed 10.
Init: +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
BAB: +3
Grap: +2
Speed 30 ft. (base 30, load light, no armor)

Fort: +5 (+2 base, +2 con, +1 cloak) 
Ref: +5 (+2 base, +2 dex, +1 cloak) 
Will: +7 (+5 base, +1 wis, +1 cloak) 

Melee Attack: +2
Ranged Attack +5

Languages: Common, Draconic, Terran, Elven.

*Skills* (64 skill points) 
+12 Concentration (10 ranks, +2 Con)
+9 Decipher Script (5 ranks, +4 Int)
+8 Diplomacy (4 cc ranks, +2 Cha, +2 synergy)
+14 Knowledge (arcana) (10 ranks, +4 Int)
+9 Knowledge (nobility & royalty) (5 ranks, +4 Int)
+12 Knowledge (planes) (8 ranks, +4 Int)
+6 Knowledge (religion) (2 ranks, +4 Int)
+5 Ride (3 cc ranks, +2 Dex)
+16 Spellcraft (10 ranks, +4 Int, +2 synergy)
+1(+3) Listen (+1 Wis, +2 Alertness if familiar within 5 ft.)
+1(+3) Spot (+1 Wis, +2 Alertness if familiar within 5 ft.) 

*Feats*
Alertness (bonus if familiar is within 5 ft.)
Spell focus - conjuration (char 1) 
Improved initiative (human bonus)
Scribe scroll (wiz 1)
Augmented summoning (char 3)
Extend spell (wiz 5)
Improved familiar (char 6)

*Spells Prepared*
DC:  14 + spell level (15 + spell level for conjuration spells)
0lvl – acid slash*, arcane mark, detect magic(x2), prestidigitation,
1st – charm person, feather fall, grease*, mage armor*, shield, unseen servant*,
2nd – hideous laughter, minor image, mirror image, summon monster II*, web*,
3rd – haste, stinking cloud*, summon monster III*(x2),
4th – charm monster, dimension door*, summon monster IV*.

*Spellbook*
0lvl – acid splash*, arcane mark, daze, detect magic, detect poison, ghost sound, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, read magic, resistance.
1st – alarm, charm person, disguise self, endure elements, feather fall, grease*, mage armor*, shield, silent image, summon monster I*, unseen servant*,
2nd – acid arrow*, glitterdust*, hideous laughter, invisiblility, minor image, mirror image, summon monster II*, web*,
3rd – dispel magic, fly, haste, hold person, protection from energy, stinking cloud*, summon monster III*, tongues,
4th – charm monster, dimension door*, summon monster IV*.
* Conjuration spell

*Bollo*, Small earth elemental familiar
Small Elemental
Hit Dice: 7d8 (16 hit points)
Initiative: -1
Speed: 20 ft.
Armor Class: 21 (+1 size, -1 Dex, +11 natural), touch 10, flat footed 21
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+2
Attack: Slam +7 Melee (1d6+4)
Full Attack: Slam +7 Melee (1d6+4) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Earth mastery, Push 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., earth glide, elemental traits, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spell, speak with master.
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +5
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 8, Con 13, Int 9, Wis 11, Cha 11
Skills: Listen +3, Spot +2
Feats: Power attack

Bollo speak Terran but rarely choose to do so.

Earth Mastery (Ex): Bollo gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls if both it and its foe are touching the ground. If an opponent is airborne or waterborne, the elemental takes a –4 penalty on attack and damage rolls. (These modifiers are not included in the statistics block.)

Push (Ex): Bollo can start a bull rush maneuver without provoking an attack of opportunity. The combat modifiers given in Earth Mastery, above, also apply to the elemental’s opposed Strength checks.

Earth Glide (Ex): Bollo can glide through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other signs of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing earth elemental flings the elemental back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

Bollo was summoned by Orillian to replace the raven familiar he lost in a fight with a terrible green dragon (see below). Bollo appears to be a chunk of granite roughly the form of a short humanoid. It has gruff manners and seems to deeply dislike serving Orillian (perhaps with good reasons…). Nevertheless, it’s loyal and follows the orders of its master without (much) complain.

*Appearance*
Height: 6'0" tall
Weight: 162 lbs 
Age: 23 years old
Hair: Light brown and short 
Eyes: Light gray
Skin: Pale 
Orillian loves to appear rich and usually wears some jewelry. He’s a tall, thin man. There always seems to be a smirk on his face.

*Background*
Many would say that Orillian was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and they would be quite right. He was the only child in a family both rich and part of the local aristocracy. So, as a young child, he never had to demand something for long before he had it. His tutor discovered that, in addition of being spoiled, he was actually quite gifted for understanding magical formulas. The problem was getting the easily distracted child to concentrate long enough to learn anything. His parents decided that another wizard in the family would be quite useful and they sent him to a nearby wizardry guild for training.

At the guild, there were no servants and a heavy discipline. Orillian _had to work_ (terrible, isn’t it ?). It took some time but he eventually became focused enough to learn the complicated art that is wizardry. But deep down, he was still that lazy and spoiled brat. So, while most students preferred to blast stuff away with their magic missiles, his favorites were the conjuration spells. He loved nothing more than call on various creatures to do his chores.

Eventually, he left the guild and, to the despair of his family, founded what could be called an ‘adventuring party’ with other young and bored nobles. They were successful for a couple of years, amassing some riches and making a name for themselves (as if they needed either of these things…). This brilliant streak was cut short by a great green dragon the group stumbled upon. Only Orillian survived and that was because he fled.

After this disaster, the young mage returned to his family. His father found him a much calmer occupation as a city official taking care of magic regulations. Still a feeling remains, a feeling that he should do more, that he could influence more than this city, more than this world. Perhaps something will take him out of his early retirement …

*Possessions*
*Worn*
Light blue noble’s outfit (75 gp, 10 lb)
Cloak of resistance +1 (1000 gp)
Hand of the mage (a hand-shaped silver necklace, not the standard mummified version, a nicer looking one) (900 gp)
Non magical golden ring (50 gp)
Non magical golden bracelets (50 gp)
Signet ring (5 gp)
Leather scroll case (1 gp, 0.5 lb)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)

*In scroll case* 
10 blank sheets of paper (4 gp)
scroll of arcane lock (175 gp)
scroll of darkvision (150 gp)
scroll of expedious retreat (25 gp)
scroll of knock (150 gp)
scroll of summon monster V  (1125 gp)

*On belt*
Jeweled dagger (mostly for ornamental purpose) (52 gp, 1 lb)
Tindertwigs (5) (5 gp)
Spell component’s pouch (5 gp, 2 lb)

Belt pouch (1 gp, 0.5 lb) containing
Pearl of power (1st level) (1000 gp)
Potions of cure moderate wounds (2) (600 gp)
10 pp, 50 gp and 8 sp in coins (1.5 lb)

*In backpack*
Spellbook (25 pages left) (3 lb)

*In chest* (carried by Bollo)
Chest (2 gp, 25 lb)
Spare noble’s outfit (red) (75 gp, 10 lb)
Sunrods (3) (6 gp, 3 lb)
Candles (5) (5 cp)
Sealing wax (1 gp, 1 lb)
Ink vial (8 gp)
Inkpen (1 sp)
Trail rations (for 8 days) (4 gp, 8 lb)
Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lb)
Fine bottle of wine (10 gp, 1.5 lb)
15 pp and 82 gp in coins (3 lb)

Weight carried: 20 lb
Carrying capacity:  26/53/80
Weight carried (Bollo): 54.5
Carrying capacity (Bollo):  65/130/195 

Paid 150gp x spell level for extra spells in spellbook (100 gp per spellbook page, 50 gp per spell level to have access to the spell)
3 1st level spells: 3x1x150 = 450 gp
4 2nd level spells: 4x2x150 = 1200 gp
4 3rd level spells: 4x3x150 = 1800 gp
1 4th level spell: 1x4x150 = 600 gp
Total : 4050 gp.

Ouff ... this was more work than my usual warriors ...   
KB, feel free to comment or correct.


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 15, 2004)

I didn't have time to get my character done today.  I should have him up tomorrow.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 15, 2004)

*Baja the Brute*

Baja the Brute
Male Half Orc Barbarian 7 
Chaotic Good
XP: 21000
Patron Deity: None

Str: 20 +5 (+1 at lvl4) 
Dex: 16 +3  
Con: 14 +2  
Int: 8 -1 (-2 racial) 
Wis: 12 +1  
Cha: 6 -2 (-2 racial) 

HP: 62
AC: 18 
Init: +3
BAB: +7/+2, Melee +12/+7, Ranged +10/+5
Speed 40 ft. 

Fort: +7 
Ref: +5 
Will: +3 

Languages: Common, Orc.

Skills (30 skill points) 
+6 Listen 
+3 Intimidate
+6 Survival 
+3 Spot
+1 Search
+6 Intuit Direction
+3 Ride

Feats:
Power Attack (1st)
Cleave (3rd)
Greater Cleave (6th)

Combat:

+1 GreatClub of Shock +13/+8 att (1d10+6 +1d6 Electric, Crit 20 x2) 8305gp
5x Throwing Axe         +10/+5 att (1d6+5(?), Crit20 x2, 10ft) 40gp



Appearance
Height: 6'8" tall
Weight: 314 lbs 
Age: 22 years old
Hair: White and long and greasy
Eyes: Pink
Skin: White/Green 
Baja is a half-orc albino. He is ugly and his teeth (uncharacteristically white and clean looking) jut out at rediculous angles. His face is also horribly scarred. He carries his great club on his back and although he seems unkempt actually keeps his equipment in good order. 

Background

**Soon to come**

Possessions

+1 Chain Armour AC+5, Max Dex+4, Armour Check -1, Spell% 20% 1250gp
Backpack 2gp
Bedroll 1sp
Flask 3cp
Flint and Steel 1gp
3x Oil Flasks 15sp
Belt Pouch 1gp
10x Rations 5gp
Rope 50' 10gp
2x Sacks 2sp
Whetstone 2gp
10x Firewood 1sp
Explorers Outfit 10gp
Light Warhorse (Stats forthcoming) 150gp
Military Saddle 60gp
Saddlebags 4gp
2x Holy Water 50gp
2x Cure Light Wounds Potions 100gp

Money 9gp




(Let me know any issues and I'll sort them asap. I had to rush typing this as I have an impatient girlfriend sat next to me who keeps bugging the crap out of me to leave. *grumbles*)


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 15, 2004)

Hmm...Dai hope that same distraction doesn't interfere with Mondays game....


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2004)

Silly ferretboy - I'll be there. Bob's comin' to pick me up in about an hour and ten minutes actually. 

So Nyah!


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 16, 2004)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> I didn't have time to get my character done today.  I should have him up tomorrow.



*taps calander significantly*  

characters look fine so far... still no cute widdle halflings (which would work real well for a werebat, in my humble opinion) and not so much of the sneaky yet. Does look like there's some reasonable social skills.

if we can get the rest of the characters hammered out, I'm ready to start just about anytime. Also let me know as individuals ifyou would have liked your character to have met and bonded with some of the others already or if I should start with the Gathering.   

Kahuna Burger


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 16, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Also let me know as individuals ifyou would have liked your character to have met and bonded with some of the others already or if I should start with the Gathering.
> 
> Kahuna Burger




My preference would be for a chance to meet in game, but I'm flexible to either.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2004)

I'd be inclined to agree with hafrogman - Baja doesn't have many friends.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 16, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I'd be inclined to agree with hafrogman - Baja doesn't have many friends.




but he's going to...    remember, no obstructionists. OK, I'll start a thread in playing the game, and we'll start out with some random pairings to play out the first meetings as you are drawn together. We'll be assuming some adventuring in small groups leading up to the full game begining as you all come together.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2004)

I never said he "hadn't had" any. He just doesn't "have" many is all. And he's always willing and happy to help out those who would ask.  I'm trying to write that part up right now.


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm sorry... i've had a million things to do this week.  this character has been in mind and is being worked on.


----------



## nameless (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm writing up a different character now. He's a bounty hunter (assuming I'll be allowed to take the Justicar PrC next level) who uses a light weapon and a bare hand to fight.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 17, 2004)

nameless said:
			
		

> I'm writing up a different character now. He's a bounty hunter (assuming I'll be allowed to take the Justicar PrC next level) who uses a light weapon and a bare hand to fight.




where is it from?

kahuna Burger


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 17, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> where is it from?
> 
> kahuna Burger




It's been in Dragon, but it was also put in The Complete Warrior.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 17, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's been in Dragon, but it was also put in The Complete Warrior.




looks like a decent bounty hunter. I presume you're going mainly ranger, are you multiclassing for the gather info/search?

Kahuna Burger


----------



## nameless (Mar 17, 2004)

Actually, it's a LN Ranger 3/Monk 4. =P


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 17, 2004)

there is an intro post on the playing the game forum for the meeting of Orillian and Julian. Sorry for any liberties taken with your characters, but I wanted to make it fairly easy so we don't play for months before making it to the forge...

Kahuna Burger


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 18, 2004)

KBurger lass, do you have a link to that IC thread?


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 19, 2004)

Stuff just keeps coming up.  I don't see myself having a PC up until sunday at the earliest.  Since it looks like you guys are already starting, I guess I should bow out... unless I could come in at some later point.
Just let me know what you think kahuna.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 19, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> do you have a link to that IC thread?




http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=80859


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 19, 2004)

As would be said....I also may have a little trouble posting the next couple of days (only!...promise)as I am moving residences....will have to deal with dial up for a bit. (also have to rehook up pc sometime sat....damn this bigger house need!!!)


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 19, 2004)

I;m arranging initial introductios a couple at a time. I can be patient on everyone's characters. Those who are ready should singout so I can start your intro mini threads.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 19, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Those who are ready should singout so I can start your intro mini threads.




/me sings out some bad karaoke


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm not going to be able to get Baja's background up until after the weekend also. But It'll be done asap - promise. Monday more than likely.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 22, 2004)

OKay, ferretguy has been kind enough to lend me his Oathbound source book to pour over in these next few days so Baja's background will be more in line with the whole setting (Hopefully).


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 22, 2004)

I just noticed Orillian had way too many hp, so I corrected that.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 22, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> OKay, ferretguy has been kind enough to lend me his Oathbound source book to pour over in these next few days so Baja's background will be more in line with the whole setting (Hopefully).




just remember, you are not yet on the forge... the introduction ofthe party is taking place in a more generic D&D sort of world....


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 23, 2004)

Hoping to add the half elf fighter and the half orc barbarian to the introduction thread soon (as a side thread, then meet you up as needed.) Is Baja about ready?

can I get some input on the other characters? I'm hoping nameless and mpickett are still in...

Kahuna Burger


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 23, 2004)

My boy's almost there, yes.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 26, 2004)

*OKay - as promised, Baja's Background and brief personality overview*

Background:

Baja’s life was filled with strife from the day he was born. The elders in the human tribe into which he was born, having seen he was both a half-orc and an albino, declared that the “abomination” be left in the hills for the wolves to devour. Were it not for his mother stealthily making off every mid-day and night-time to feed and care for him in the cave where she had managed to hide him away. He grew strong and with an ability to weather the elements and dangers that nature could throw at him. At the age of 3 he killed a python that had slithered into his home-cave and when he was 15, he was most instrumental in both alerting and helping defending the very village that cast him out from an orcish raid. After that, the village took him back in, tentatively though. The elders still warned against accepting him in and schemed to have him removed. After three years, they came up with a plan to have the man transported to a most dangerous plane of the Abyss (His growing popularity with the common tribes people prohibiting them from openly slaying the man.) using the talents of a wilds shaman who held a dubious background. 
But the shaman felt uncommon pity upon Baja and instead teleported him into a land across the “Water That Stretched to the Sun” where none would know Baja and where he would be so far from his homelands that he could never be able to return; thus fulfilling in part the shaman’s part of the bargain. 
Since then, Baja has traveled the new lands and in four years of searching has not found his tribe or their grounds. In this time, the warrior has gained a small reputation for righting wrongs in his own limited way and for standing up for those who cannot do so for themselves. 

Personality:

Baja (Pronounced:  Bah-zhah), is a dim witted kindly oaf. He isn’t taken to thinking before he acts and when he acts it is rarely a delicate matter. He has a good natured demeanor, if a little childish, and usually sports a hearty, if ugly (And to some fearsome looking.) toothy smile. If Baja is not smiling, then people are usually going to get very, very hurt.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 26, 2004)

ok, I'll add to the intorductions thread for Baja and the half elf whose name I forget... should be up shortly, so check it out and post.

have we lost the other two players? four is doable, but I don't want to startwithout anyone whose still interested.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 26, 2004)

Gee, am I that forgetable? 

My only concern would be the fact that the four we have are 3 warriors and a wizard.  But, if you don't forsee any problems with that, then on we go.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 2, 2004)

Seems like we did indeed lost a few players. Recruiting more people might be a good idea.

I've also noticed that there's an Oathbound thread icon amongst the new lot. It could be fun to add it to both threads   .


----------



## Voadam (Apr 2, 2004)

I'd be interested in joining.

I'm flexible on concepts and it sounds like the group needs a cleric

Do you allow godless clerics (I'm thinking of something similar to a godless paladin, good but not tied directly to a specific religion or god)?

Do you have and use the stuff from Bastion's Lore of the Gods series (Norse Gods, Greek Gods, Egyptian gods).

Do you have Bastion's Out for Blood and would you allow an order of the phoenix prestige class to be used (good fighter cleric type with full BAB, Turning, and 2/3 spellcasting).

Would you allow the divine spontaneous caster option from Unearthed Arcana (cleric spell slots, sorcerer spells known plus domain spells)?

Can we start with the evolve (I think that is the name) feat?

If so I have Bastion's Faeries, Wrack and Ruin, and Arena and I'd look for chains from those books.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm also thinking of a druid concept. Possibly with some of the shifting classes from Complete Warrior.

Any adjustments to wildshape/polymorph?

Would you allow customization of the class? I would not want to use the companion animal feature, could it be swapped for another power/feat?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm very big on godless clerics actually, I play one in the Living en world game and described a philosophy/organization called the Mortalists who are basicly D&D versions of secular humanists. I should warn you however that I take domain choice very seriously, especially with godless clerics - that is, these are two ideas you are dedicating your life to, with such devotion that you are able to channel your dedication to them into magical power. choose domains you are comfortable roleplaying as well as using the benefits of.

Haven't read any of the lore ofthe gods or out for blood. Prestige races will become available after you get to the forge. The spontaneuous divine caster would be ok, pending acceptance from the other players - if they would fear being overshadowed by it I won't force it on them but I see nothing intrinsicly wrong with it.

I like druids, but animal companions are where its at.    I will allow you to use the old version of them where you can have multiple small companions for scouting purposes rather than one big meatsheild. (or possibly a feat I designed to give multiple small companions with different scaling benefits than the meatsheild one)

Kahuna Burger


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 3, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> The spontaneuous divine caster would be ok, pending acceptance from the other players - if they would fear being overshadowed by it I won't force it on them but I see nothing intrinsicly wrong with it.




I have no problems with it.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi.  I assumed the game had started without me.  I never lost interest, I just never got a chance to make up a character.  I've got a million things going on in the real world at the moment (new job, new girlfriend, checking out grad school options).  What's the current status of the game?  If there is still room available Kahuna, set a date (EST) for me to have my PC up by.  I will do my best to have a PC up by that day.  If not, consider me officially dropped.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 4, 2004)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Hi.  I assumed the game had started without me.  I never lost interest, I just never got a chance to make up a character.  I've got a million things going on in the real world at the moment (new job, new girlfriend, checking out grad school options).  What's the current status of the game?  If there is still room available Kahuna, set a date (EST) for me to have my PC up by.  I will do my best to have a PC up by that day.  If not, consider me officially dropped.




well, I probably won't have time to do another intro post until tuesday, so if you get someone done by anytime then I'll be happy to include you. There are still two seperate pairs getting to know each other, though I'm hoping they'll move the conversations along so I can drop them into a deathtrap and... er.. that is, so we can start the adventure....  

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2004)

*3rd party race*

Since you suggested the option of third party races and classes I pulled out Mythic Races and I'm considering a Luminous. If you don't have the book here are the basics, a race that devoted themselves to good, fought a great evil and were decimated but the survivors were rewarded by being infused with positive energy to replace their physical bodies. They have translucent skin but still have hair and fingernails but mostly glow with energy. They are 0 LA, have poison immunity, do not eat or drink, +2 Wis, -2 Cha, +4 on saves vs. Necromancy, increase their glow to torchlight levels, dim themselves with a fort 15 save for con rounds, get +2 on effective turning levels, speak their own language, have two racial feats that can be acquired, and a racial prestige class.

One of the feats allows the luminous to give a second save to another to purge out a poison with a +2 sacred bonus on the save once per Wis Bonus per day.

The other (unyielding aura) allows once per day the generation of a 20 ft r aura that gives a +1 morale bonus to allies attacks, damages, and saves but costs the luminous one hit point per round.

The 5-level lightbringer class requires: luminous, LG, BAB+7, 6 concentration, 6 religion, turning, extra turning, weapon focus, and unyielding aura. It gives d10 HD, 2 skill points, 1/1 spell casting and BAB, Strong Fort and Ref, and four powers at levels 1,2,3,5. 1=remove fear wis times day.2=greater magic weapon 1/day, 3=+1 sacred bonus on attacks, damage, and saves against evil opponents, 5= becomes outsider and gains celestial template.

If these are OK let me know and I'll create a straight spontaneous cleric luminous heading to lightbringer, otherwise I'll write up the character as a human one.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2004)

*Kyron Shadowstalker*

Kyron Shadowstalker
Luminous 7th level godless spontaneous cleric LG
Str 14 (6) +2
Dex 13 (5) +1
Con 14 (6) +2
Int 10 (2) -
Wis 19 (10, +2 racial, +1 level) +4
Cha 12 (6, -2 racial) +1
Hp 49 (8+6d8 +14)
AC 23 (9 armor, 2 shield, 1 Dex, 1 deflection), touch 12, flat footed 22

BAB +5
Attack +8 1d8+2 (19-20)
F +9, R +5, W +11

Luminous traits
Immune to poison, +4 to save vs. Necromancy, exude light, does not eat or drink, +2 on effective turn levels.

Feats 
Weapon focus longsword, weapon proficiency longsword, extra turning, purifying light, improved turning

Skills knowledge planar 8, knowledge religion 10, spellcraft 2 
Languages Common, Lumin

Domains: Sun and War
Spells per day 6/6/5/4/3
Spells known
0-7
create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, guidance, light, mending, read magic
1-5DD
bless, comprehend languages, cure light wounds, divine favor, endure elements (D), hide from undead, magic weapon (D)
2-3DD
align weapon, heat metal (D), lesser restoration, resist energy, spiritual weapon (D)
3-2DD
cure serious wounds, dispel magic, magic vestment (D), searing light (D)
4-DD
divine power (D), fire shield (D)

Effective turn level = 10

Equipment
Full plate armor +1 2650
Spiked gauntlet 5 gp
Large steel shield 20
Longsword 15
Holy symbol 1
Cloak of resistance +2 4,000
Ring of deflection +1 2,000
light riding horse 75 gp
1334 gp

Background:
Kyron was born to the Luminous, a sparse race of beings composed of positive energy and devoted to the cause of good and the fight against evil. When it was discovered that he had spots of darkness on the translucent skin of his hand, many of his race feared he was contaminated by negative energy and the soul that incarnated in his body might be corrupted from the cause of good. This only drove young Kyron to devote himself fully to becoming a warrior against supernatural evil. He learned how to harness positive energy and studied the ways of undead, dedicating himself to this path of his people. His studies into undead and supernatural power only fueled the fears of some who felt he was setting himself up to be a great force of evil when his stains of darkness overcame the light within him. Mildly ostracized by his own people, Kyron never quite felt that he fit in with the world but felt on some level that there was more for him to be and do. He didn’t feel evil or diseased, just a little detached from the world, always expecting there should be more from life. This detachment allowed him to focus keenly on his chosen quest to war against evil and develop his spiritual might. He traveled far and wide to hunt down undead and study the accumulated lore relating to his chosen prey. Wherever he heard of plagues of undead he journeyed to offer his aid in fighting the forces of unlife. Eventually Kyron found that as he moved from area to area the relationship of the spots changed, leading him to believe that his hand might even be a map with one of the spots representing himself. After aiding a town that had been plagued by shadows he decided to head out on his own to investigate the spots and discover their mystery.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 5, 2004)

Voadam - sorry I didn't comment sooner - The race looks ok, but I think the PrC will be a little much; that a lotta HD, spell casting and BAB. I may have to look it over in the book (think I got that one floating around) and propose a mildly toned down version. I'd replace the evolve feat, I'll probably stick to journeys to the special areas for prestige races for the time, but there will be a ready opertunity for that - once you've started a prestige race that way the evolve feat will become available.

oh, and your spell list is confusing me a wee bit, do you have two domain spells listed per level?

kahuna Burger


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

While I do not have any of the Oathbound books, I think the concept of a battle planet might be pretty easy to grasp. If there is still openings, I would really like to try something a little out there like an awakened char. I was thinking either an awakened Baboon or Ape Druidic Avenger.

Awakened by an druid in his twilight years, it was raised to protect the lands the druid had protected for so long. However, even the druid's powers could not prevent old age from finally claiming his spirit, and as the body was returned to the earth, the protector realized for the first time what being alone, and different from everyone around you was truly like.

From there, I thought we could work something out, but that is just my 20 sec brain storm idea..


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Voadam - sorry I didn't comment sooner - The race looks ok, but I think the PrC will be a little much; that a lotta HD, spell casting and BAB. I may have to look it over in the book (think I got that one floating around) and propose a mildly toned down version. I'd replace the evolve feat, I'll probably stick to journeys to the special areas for prestige races for the time, but there will be a ready opertunity for that - once you've started a prestige race that way the evolve feat will become available.
> 
> oh, and your spell list is confusing me a wee bit, do you have two domain spells listed per level?
> 
> kahuna Burger




Yes, two per level.

The domain spells are marked with a (D) in the listing

When I wrote:
1-5DD
bless, comprehend languages, cure light wounds, divine favor, endure elements (D), hide from undead, magic weapon (D)

That was first level spells known - five choice spells from the cleric list plus two domain spells
1 bless
2 comprehend languages
3 cure light wounds
4 divine favor
5 hide from undead
sun domain endure elements
war domain magic weapon

I'll think about a different feat choice and edit the above when I've chosen.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2004)

Is the Sacred Exorcist prestige class from Defenders of the Faith an option? if so I will switch concentration for planar knowledge and be two levels away from being an exorcist which fits the supernatural warrior against evil character concept as well.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 6, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> While I do not have any of the Oathbound books, I think the concept of a battle planet might be pretty easy to grasp. If there is still openings, I would really like to try something a little out there like an awakened char. I was thinking either an awakened Baboon or Ape Druidic Avenger.




while thats the sort of thing I would like in most games, it wouldn't really fit the background of this one. As you may have gathered from the near identiacal ages and matching tattoos, the charcters have a shared history as well as future, (and are all adopted   ) so an awakened animal wouldn't fit the motif. if you wanted to play an animalistic character, there are several options in oathbound and other sources, including a four armed kitty people...

kahuna Burger


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 6, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Is the Sacred Exorcist prestige class from Defenders of the Faith an option? if so I will switch concentration for planar knowledge and be two levels away from being an exorcist which fits the supernatural warrior against evil character concept as well.




I'll have to look at it, book not on hand at this very moment... 

kahuna burger


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 6, 2004)

If you wouldn't mind shooting me the info or some other basic ideas off list, I'd like to work something out like that. I just don't want to clog the boards down with you filling me in when I ask alot of dumb questions..


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 6, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> As you may have gathered from the near identiacal ages and matching tattoos, the charcters have a shared history as well as future, (and are all adopted   )
> kahuna Burger




We're all adopted?  And I always thought my parents were my parents, I can't believe they lied to me!  You're gonna have to pay for my therapy!

Oh, you mean the characters.  

Hmm, were we all switched at birth perhaps?  Must've been a shock for Baja's mother.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm interested. I was looking through the Bad axe games Halflings book and kind of fell in love with the Paladin/Rogue concept. I think I'll try that. But Obviously not a halfling.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 7, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> If you wouldn't mind shooting me the info or some other basic ideas off list, I'd like to work something out like that. I just don't want to clog the boards down with you filling me in when I ask alot of dumb questions..




sorry, I think most of the basics are covered in the first couple of posts... all characters must be between 20 and 23 years old. You may or may not know that you were adopted/foundlings. You have a magical tattoo on your left hand (which does not detect as magic) consisting on one dot connected to several others by fine lines. the positions of the dots have changed in large and small ways in your life. You have alwyas experienced a feeling that life is somehow muted and muffled - you barely taste foods others call overwhellmingly spicey, emotions don't feel as strong, etc. 

I do not allow obstructionists, loners, evil, kleptos, or anyone else who the party should really have left for dead five miles back if they weren't a PC.   

Kahuna burger


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 7, 2004)

KB? Can I use a Prc from the Wotc splatbook for clerics (Name escapes me at the moment) I'm considering a Bard/Holy Liberator 1

Basic concept for him is he has been seeking to understand his "disconnectedness" with the world by delving into music and magic. He however has founs a calling he had not expected and has latched onto it as it's the closest thing to passion he has ever felt outside of music.

I'll send you more as he fleshes out.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm going to allow both the sacred exorcist and the holy liberator, but like the paladin, you should be aware that in my games detect evil works only on supernaturarly tinged evil - cleircs of evil dieties, outsiders, undead, etc. it cannot be used as a personality test.

Kahuna burger


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I'm going to allow both the sacred exorcist and the holy liberator, but like the paladin, you should be aware that in my games detect evil works only on supernaturarly tinged evil - cleircs of evil dieties, outsiders, undead, etc. it cannot be used as a personality test.
> 
> Kahuna burger



That's fine with me. Agamemnon will start as full Bard (need a +5 BAB for HL) but will go Holy Liberator on 8th level. I'll have him done shortly. work is evil to me.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 8, 2004)

is there still space?


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 8, 2004)

> (gepko is trying the DM's patience... this is why I suggested just having you already together.    )



  yourself   

Sorry about that, I'm just trying to make things a little more realistic (yea ! we're both PC, let go together !!). Besides, you introduced Orillian and Julian earlier, so we have to occupy our time somehow   .


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I'm going to allow both the sacred exorcist and the holy liberator, but like the paladin, you should be aware that in my games detect evil works only on supernaturarly tinged evil - cleircs of evil dieties, outsiders, undead, etc. it cannot be used as a personality test.
> 
> Kahuna burger




More than fine since that is clear from the beginning.

I'll look over Defenders of the Faith tonight for a feat to switch with evolve. I replaced my concentration with planar knowledge and spellcraft. I now have most of the mechanical prereqs for sacred exorcist and plan to take it shortly.

Other than the feat I am ready to go and be woven into the story line.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 8, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> yourself
> 
> Sorry about that, I'm just trying to make things a little more realistic (yea ! we're both PC, let go together !!). Besides, you introduced Orillian and Julian earlier, so we have to occupy our time somehow   .




double   !

Anyway, there's a fine line, is all I'm saying...   

kahuna burger


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> is there still space?




officially yes, since 7 is the limit for the adventure and we only have 5 fully completed characters. Argent however seems very close, and there are two others with not fully articulated interest. If the three without approved character concepts can give me clear ideas of what you want to play by this evening, I could make myself feel wanted by choosing the one that best fits what we have so far.   

You must also complete a 100 word essay entitled "Why I think Kahuna Burger's play style as articulated on these boards is the best thing since sliced bread" and no, the title doesn't count in the words...     

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 8, 2004)

I will pass for now, but if you do open up one where the ape idea may work, I'll be the first one to get my concept to you..

Good luck all..


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll have him up later today. Agamemnon is turning into a very scary man. (i'm afraid of my own character... and he's good aligned.)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2004)

*Book of Exalted deeds feat*

Is the feat purify spell from Book of Exalted Deeds a valid option? It is a 1 level metamagic that gives spells the good descriptor and causes them to increase damage by one die category if hitting an evil outsider, but half damage against neutrals and no damage to good creatures. Prereq is good alignment.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

*Agamemnon Grant*

*AGAMEMNON
 	Human, 7th-Level Bard * 
 	Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Hit Dice:*	7d6 (0 hp)
*Initiative:*	+3
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*	10 (+3 Dex), touch 10, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+5/+5
*Attack:*	Rapier +8 melee (1d8/19–20) or Shortbow +8 ranged (1d8)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	Human traits
*Special Qualities:*	Human traits
*Saves:*	Fort +2, Ref +8, Will +8
*Abilities:*	Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 17
*Languages: * 	Common, 
*Skills:*	Hide +3, Listen +1, Move Silently +3, Search +2, Spot +1, Diplomacy +13, Use Magic Device +15, Concentration +10, Spellcraft +14, Knowledge Arcana +12, Intimidate +8, Perform Inspirational/Orator  +13, and Knowledge War history +12.
*Feats:*	Iron Will, Magical Aptitude, Weapon Finesse, Leadership
*Class Traits:*	Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1, Inspire Competence, Suggestion.
*Alignment:*	Neutral Good
*0 Level Bard spells Known:* (DC: 13)	Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, & Light
*1st Level Bard Spells Known:* (DC: 14)	Cure Light Wounds, Charm Person, Remove Fear, & Ventriloquism
*2nd Level Bard Spells Known:* (DC: 15)	Calm Emotions, Summon Swarm, Mirror Image, & Heroism.
*3rd Level Bard Spells Known:* (DC: 16)	Charm Monster & Good Hope.
*––—— Spells per Day ——–—
0	1st	2nd	3rd
3	4	3	1*

*Human Traits (Ex):* Humans possess the following racial traits.
—A human’s base land speed is 30 feet.
— +1 skill point per level (+4 at 1st level)
— +1 Feat at 1st level
—Automatic Languages: Common. Bonus Languages: Any.
—Favored Class: Any.

*Equipment:* (19,000gp)
+1 Elven Chain [5,150]
+1 frost rapier [8,320]
Heward’s Haversack [2,000]
Wand of CLW [750]
Wand of Charm Animals [750]
Wand of Detect Magic [750]
Wand of Detect Secret Doors [750]
5 alchemist’s fire [100]
2 Tanglefoot bags [100]
10 sunrods [20]
2 holy water [50] 
20 Tindertwigs [20]
Tent [10]
6 days rations [3]
100’ silk rope [20]
Spare explorer’s outfit [10]
Waterskin [1]
Bedroll [.1]
Masterwork manacles [50]
2 belt pouches [2]
Spare change (213gp, 9sp) 

*Appearance:*
Ag is 5’10” tall and 150 pounds. He has black hair kept in a braid down his back. His eyes are gun metal blue. His only major distinguishing feature is a strange tattoo on his left hand. 

*Biography:* 
Agamemnon Grant is the only son of General Titus Grant. His father is one of the generals of the army of the kingdom. As the son of a high-ranking general he was afforded many opportunities other would never have. Ag unfortunately has a problem he has no ability to focus himself in one thing. He has learned a great deal of things on a great deal of subjects but is a master of few. 

His main focus in life has been on arcane studies and his father forced military knowledge down his throat. He has his father’s power of personality and his mother’s mystical bend. Growing up in a military school and military family has forged him into a good leader if not the most powerful warrior or mage.

*He has the leadership feat.* I envision him finding followers along the way as contacts in places we go. As for a cohort that’s entirely up to you. I’m fine without one but if there’s a need for a “class” we’re missing them there is an avenue to add it. Or if I meet a cool npc… you never know.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2004)

Actually purify spell won't be useful until I can cast 6th levl slot flamestrikes, so I think I'll wait to take that and consider a different feat.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 10, 2004)

question... i'm thinking maybe a druid with the two variants from Unearthed Arcana, plus VoP to make a true hunter of the evils that plague the land... adopted by some celestial animals and fey he was brought up in the woods, learned to summon the powers of nature (spellcasting), the power of the beast within him (rage, fast movements, wis to ac), became a hunter of the evils of the forest (favored enemy), track.  Never learned to use armor, refused to use anything but the natural world around him (thus VoP) and has asked that any who wish to reward him work to help eradicate evil.  Also thinking of making him blind, but don't know how to work that.  It'd definately be an interesting twist.  Maybe make an Exalted feat which granted him a the sight of the heavens similar to blindsense or blindsight.

Druidic Avenger variant
gives up animal companion
gives up spontaneous casting of summons
gets a -4 penalty to wild empathy checks
gains fast movement as barb
gains rage 1 at first plus once every 5 levels
gets tireless rage at 17th level
switches diplomacy for intimidate

Hunter variant
gives up wild shape (all)
gives up armor and shield prof.
bonus to ac (as monk)
fast movement (as monk)
favored enemy (as ranger)
swift tracker (as ranger)
track (as ranger)


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 11, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> question... i'm thinking maybe a druid with the two variants from Unearthed Arcana, plus VoP to make a true hunter of the evils that plague the land... adopted by some celestial animals and fey he was brought up in the woods, learned to summon the powers of nature (spellcasting), the power of the beast within him (rage, fast movements, wis to ac), became a hunter of the evils of the forest (favored enemy), track.  Never learned to use armor, refused to use anything but the natural world around him (thus VoP) and has asked that any who wish to reward him work to help eradicate evil.  Also thinking of making him blind, but don't know how to work that.  It'd definately be an interesting twist.  Maybe make an Exalted feat which granted him a the sight of the heavens similar to blindsense or blindsight.
> 
> Druidic Avenger variant
> gives up animal companion
> ...




The concept is definitly interesting, but I think that might be a few too many tweaks at once even for me... I'll read over the varients today, but I'm thinking that allowing a free multiclass with monk might be a more balanced solution than having both varients. or take only the hunter varient and multiclass with barbarian... I will dwell on this. 

The end result also sounds a fair amount like a Wild Child class I've been toying with for an ongoing project, but I have delusions of publication and am a little wary of throwing it right out there. Basicly its a class for those Raised By Wolves and involves a modified version of fast movement, no weapons and access to animal special abilities as feats (pounce, rake, etc). If you and the others would put up awith a little playtesting, I could elaborate that for you.

but anyway, lots of plans for today, but I will read up on those varients.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 11, 2004)

I made a Feral-type class which focused more on combat and was designed around a character who becomes more of a magical beast/animal type over time.  They're hunters and such.

Only difference is they aren't spellcasters.

This is an old link to the class.  It hasn't been updated, so I'll update it in a minute.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 12, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I made a Feral-type class which focused more on combat and was designed around a character who becomes more of a magical beast/animal type over time.  They're hunters and such.
> 
> Only difference is they aren't spellcasters.
> 
> This is an old link to the class.  It hasn't been updated, so I'll update it in a minute.




Interesting, it did end up very similar to the wild child in the classes of abilities included, though I made pouncing, sprinting and I think some others part of the wild run ability - I think pounce is too powerful an ability to choose it as a feat whenever... I'd make some abilities pre reqs for others or just decide the order they are gained in based on power, but the flavor is definitly the same. I think the power level overall is a little too much with full fighter bab, many of the same goodies as the monk, major damage and bonus feats, but thats another topic... 

Anyway, I looked in UA and I don't think I could allow both varients to be applied at once, though either would be fine and I think could be combined with multiclassing to get what you want.

kahuna burger


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 12, 2004)

*nods* i'll try to think something up for a character then... i personally despise multiclassing to make a character concept work imperfectly... oh well... time for a different idea

the class actually has been playtested a bit and it doesn't turn out too powerful in a standard party.  they're more combat oriented than a monk so they got the fighter BAB but they're still limited to using natural weapons for basically any of their abilities. and pounce although might be nice, is only available during a charge which means a penalty to ac and only with natural weapons.  The class turned out to be able to hit hard in the first round if they got the jump on something, but otherwise had a hard time doing a stand-up fight since their HD is lower, their natural weapons at the start are only a d6, and a lot of their benefits are quite dissimilar to a monks.  there is no potential instant-death attack, no stunning fist stuff, most of what is similar is basically because otherwise they'd be handicapped (damage reduction penetration stuff).  nevermind too much chatter...

i'll see if i can figure something else out


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 12, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Starting gold I'm gonna guesstimate at 10 thou.





			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> *Equipment:* (19,000gp)



To be fair, I had to point this out.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh. I didn't see that. I just went with DMG standard for the level. My bad I'll knock off the 9,000 if you want me to.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 13, 2004)

How 'bout a swashbuckler/fighter who uses the Meteor Hammer (from Bastion's Arm's and Armor).

Could I use the Kensai fighter variant from Dragon 310?

It's as follows:

Class skills: balance, concentration, craft, jump, swim, tumble

Prof: all simple weapons, light armor and shields, one martial or exotic melee weapon of choice that is the kensai's chosen weapon

Benefits: gains a +1 bonus to attack and damage with chosen weapon at 1st level, increases by +1 every five levels.

Penalty: no bonus fighter feat at 1st level

Bonus feats as fighter after 1st level.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 13, 2004)

btw, how much gold is alloted?  standard for 7th i think is 19k... but you mentioned around 10 thousand at one point which is about half of standard... which is the way to go?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 13, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oh. I didn't see that. I just went with DMG standard for the level. My bad I'll knock off the 9,000 if you want me to.




As mentioned, there is an , ehem, balancing mechanism which will come into play (evil grin). But for fairness sake, please make the adjustments before entering play (which should be today, I have time to make some long posts...)

FERRIX:  I'll try to get a quick vote from the other players, and we can give your class a go, because like I said I like the concept, but I'd have to reserve the right to tone down the progression of some of the abilities if it became overwhelming in actual play. Its just a matter of fairness to the other players. I don't know if you'd want to start play with that hanging over your head, but I couldn't throw it at you in mid play. 

On the subject of the alternate druid, I understand your feelings on multiclassing to achieve a character concept, I'm not into it myself (though I like it better when the character starts out well leveled) but those druid varients really are just multiclassing, but without giving up the spellcasting progression. The abilities thay get are mixed and matched from other classes, but you get them and the druid abilities you want to keep at full advancement rather than half. I could allow it for one varient, but really both at once is too much for me, and I'm a very giving DM.

I like the concepts you come up with, and I hope we can find a way to implement one in the game.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 13, 2004)

very cool, hope it didn't feel i was getting upset... it's easy for me to jump concepts mid-shape and also ramble like a mad-man about stuff... i've got that fighter/swashie type all statted up... so up to you and the other players... fighter/swashie or my class...

i'll post up the fighter/swash guy and edit it to something else if it turns out otherwise :-D


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 13, 2004)

Faustus Ignazio, human fighter (kensai) 4/swashbuckler 3
HD 7d10+7 (50 hp)
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 12
35 pnt buy 14 (6) 16 (10) 13 (5) 16 (10) 8 (0) 12 (4)
Saves: Fort +8, Refl +5, Will +1
Init +3
Speed 30 feet
AC 17 (+3 Dex, +4 Armor), flatfooted 16, touch 14, ACP -2, Spell Failure 20%
Bab +7, Grapple +9

Attack:
Meteor Hammer, TH #2: +13 melee (1d6+10, critical 19-20/x2)
Meteor Hammer, TH #1: +13 melee (1d6+9, critical, 19-20/x2)
Brass Knuckles: +10 melee (1d4+5, critical x2)
Push Knife: +10 melee (1d3+5, critical x3)
Throwing Knives: +10 ranged (1d3+5, critical x2)

Full Attack:
Meteor Hammer #2, TH: +13/+8 melee (1d6+10, critical 19-20/x2)
Meteor Hammer #1, TH: +13/+8 melee (1d6+9, critical 19-20/x2)
Meteor Hammer, TWF: +11/+11/+6 melee (#1 1d6+8/#2 1d6+8, critical 19-20/x2)
Brass Knuckles: +10/+5 melee (1d4+5, critical x2)
Brass Knuckles, TWF: +8/+8/+3 melee (1d4+5/1d4+4, critical x2)
Push Knife: +10/+5 melee (1d3+5, critical x3)
Push Knives, TWF: +8/+8/+3 melee (1d3+5/1d3+4, critical x3)
Throwing Knives: +10/+5 ranged (1d3+5, critical x2)
Throwing Knives, TWF: +8/+8/+3 (1d3+5/1d3+4, critical x2)

#'s indicate which head is being used, when TWF for example he uses the adamantine head for his main hand, and the +1 head for his offhand, and the attack bonuses are the same as adamantine is always considered masterwork.

Skills and Feats: (72 skill points, 10/5 max ranks)
Balance +15 (10 ranks)
Bluff +9 (8 ranks)
Climb +8 (6 ranks)
Diplomacy +13 (8 ranks)
Escape Artist +9 (6 ranks)
Jump +14 (10 ranks)
Sense Motive +9 (8 ranks)
Tumble +15 (10 ranks)

Feats: EWP: Meteor Hammer, Two-Weapon Fighting, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Weapon Focus: Meteor Hammer, Weapon Specialization: Meteor Hammer, Weapon Finesse, Combat Reflexes

Prof: Light armor, shields, simple weapons, meteor hammer

Chosen Weapon (meteor hammer): +1 to attack and damage with chosen weapon, increases every five levels.

Grace: +1 competence bonus to reflex saves

Insightful Strike: Add Intelligence modifier to damage with Finesse weapons.

Possessions (10k): throwing knives x10 (10 gp) 5 lb., silvered brass knuckles x2 (6 gp) 2 lb., cold iron push knives x2 (4 gp) 1 lb., silvered push knives x2 (6 gp) 1 lb., courtier's outfit 6 lb., etched silver ring (3 gp), carved knucklehead clasp (3 gp), fine silver stud earrings (2) (5 gp), travel cloak (1200 gp), bracers of striking (1350 gp), chainshirt (100 gp) 25 lb., meteor hammer (head #1 adamantine/head #2 +1) (7308 gp) 3 lb., 5 gp #sp #cp

Description:  Bedecked in the deepest of purples and blacks, embroidered with the finest silver thread, Faustus is an image for any courtly affair.  His gait is smooth and unrestrained, the whorled black and purple cloak swirls about his ankles.  His pitch-black hair is cut short and spiked, his ears are fine, and almost pointed with a silver stud in each lobe.  Shimmering eyes of the royalest blue seem to dance with wit.  The sharp, graceful lines of his face draw you to the small goatee, finely kept, and the warm too-curious smile of a man who will never see enough.

Personality:  Faustus is a man who will never see enough, and has yet to see much that really excites him, despite having quite the history on the road behind him.  Having insulted kings, mocked knights, wooed fair damsels, and even once challenged a dragon to a duel, he still hasn't had enough.  Something out there waits for him, someday he'll find it (he never thinks that it will someday find him).  Always with a tale on his tongue and a smile that would make a monk blush, he'll give almost anything a try, at least once, maybe two or three times, hell even four times if he feels up for it.

History:  Supposedly born into a minor noble family, Faustus grew up without needing to do much, although he always strove to do more than anyone would let him.  At five he snuck out on to the roof and decided he could fly, taking a mighty leap he almost missed the ground, save for the fact that he didn't and landed with a dull thud in a luckily placed pile of hay.  At seven he tried to run away with an acting troupe, he made it about half a day out of the villa when he was discovered and returned.  At eleven he challenged his history teacher to a proper duel, and promptly beat him sending the poor man into a wallowing depression that lasted years.  At fifteen, during a visit to a king with his family, he decided that the king needed a better wardrobe and cook, as he thought the king's taste was wretched and the food bland and tasteless.  This went well, with his family being thrown out of the court and a massive fine imposed upon them, luckily avoiding the gallows.  Finally at seventeen, fed up with the life in the minor courts, he bid farewell to his family, which with much "forced" despair let him go (meaning they wanted him gone probably more than he wanted to be gone).  So with a rapier at his hip, some fine threads he had specifically had tailored for himself, he headed out into the world.  At eighteen he dueled with a knight of the king's court, and happily knicked the knight's fine sword as he lay bruised in the dust.  At nineteen, he finally met a match, a wandering monk who wielded a strange rope weapon with weights attached to it.  Despite receiving a prompt beating, he had found something finally interesting in the world, spending the next year with the monk he trained in the use of this interesting weapon, soon developing amazing skill with it.  So, he set off again; again tried to fly, this time successful if only for a little bit longer, as he happened to be jumping off of a cliff into a lake (as he decided it was better than meeting up with the horde of relatively nasty looking ogres and such that chased him up to that cliff after he managed to steal his way into their camp, trick the chieften out of his bracers, and then happily proclaim himself the new chief).  Traveling now on foot after his mount didn't make it out of the last drab encounter, he watches the interesting marks on the back of his hand change and shift and feels that still, despite the women, the duels, the wine, something was missing.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd suggest the swashbuckler over the predator who might need to be modified midstream.

Is the meteor hammer finessable? What does it look like? I would not have thought of a swashbuckler with a hammer.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 13, 2004)

The meteor hammer is a long cord 15' in length that splits into two cords at the end with a weight at the end of each cord.  From Arm's and Armor, it's a double weapon, has reach, can be finessed, bonus to trip.  Though you'll notice the damage on it isn't that high by itself... only a d6.  Also called Liu Xin Chui.  You could also change the heads with heavy darts to get rope-darts, allowing piercing damage instead of bludgeoning.  Something my character plans to do eventually.  If you've seen Kill Bill, the way that the school girl bodyguard of Oren (Lucy Lu) uses the chained ball is very similar to how a meteor hammer is used.  It is a flexible or "soft" weapon, and can be used in circular or linear strikes, shooting out from different angles or rotations by wrapping it and then unwrapping it from various body parts.  I thought it would be a really cool weapon for a swashbuckler type, very exotic and stylish panache.

A picture


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 13, 2004)

Ferrix, your character is giving me a headache trying to read it.  :\  Please space things out a line at a time and seperate the bonuses to attack and damage for each weapon. (is the meteor hammer masterwork? I don't think you can get the bonuses from adamantite (other than damage reduction compensation) unless the weapon is made almost entirely out of the metal - a meteor hammer looks more like a spear in this case.) er, and you made a mistake on the two handed stats for the meteor hammer. I'm disapointed to lose the potential woodsy guy in the party, but the concept itself looks fine. Just, er... space it out and label it a little more before my eyes cross permanently.  

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry about that... will adjust accordingly.. different dm's like different stat blocks ;-)

the DMG says items without metal parts can't be made out of adamantine (and thus don't get the benefits for it), but if an arrow whose tip is adamantine gets the benefits, the meteor hammer should definately gain the benefits for being adamantine. +3000gp for just damage reduction penetration wouldn't be worth it otherwise.  and the meteor hammer is masterwork, has to be cause one head is magic and the other is adamantine, adamantine weapons are always of masterwork quality.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 13, 2004)

A shame to see the druid go.... Would've been nice to have his majicks and natur-y stuff to join us.....

But I like the swashbuckler chap - he will be fun to play alongside!


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 13, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> sorry about that... will adjust accordingly.. different dm's like different stat blocks ;-)
> 
> the DMG says items without metal parts can't be made out of adamantine (and thus don't get the benefits for it), but if an arrow whose tip is adamantine gets the benefits, the meteor hammer should definately gain the benefits for being adamantine. +3000gp for just damage reduction penetration wouldn't be worth it otherwise.  and the meteor hammer is masterwork, has to be cause one head is magic and the other is adamantine, adamantine weapons are always of masterwork quality.




ok, this last is one of the things I missed...

the bit about special materials needing to make up most of the weapon may have been from another area, I'll bow to the DMG... however, I'm gonna have to say that on a weapon like this both heads should be made of the same material - just gives a weird feel to it otherwise. 

Sorry I didn't get the next intros set up like I was going to, maybe after my appointment this evening.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 13, 2004)

i think you were prolly thinking of armor and special materials, that's where it has to be primarily made out of a similar material... thus i could make a chain shirt mithril but not studded leather.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll update Ag later tonight or tomorrow. just assume he looses the blade and some alchemy supplies.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 15, 2004)

> Well....I would suppose we could look in the same way that we found each other. We already know that these dotsindicating those on his hand "symbolize" others that have this marking. While I realise that distances are not a part of this...at least the direction can be guessed as to where another may be. By picking one of these..."marks" and keeping in that direction we may be able to locate another.




KB, does the 'tattoo' rotates (like, say, a compass) when we move around ? If not, I will be a lot of trial-and-error to find which way we have to go. Also, does it represent a 2D or 3D figure ?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 15, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> KB, does the 'tattoo' rotates (like, say, a compass) when we move around ? If not, I will be a lot of trial-and-error to find which way we have to go. Also, does it represent a 2D or 3D figure ?




the tattoo does not rotate, the changes are more subtle. Generally you would say a 2d picture, but its hard to be sure - there is little room for forced perspective.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm fairly sure Tristan and Baja are ready for a plot advancement whenever you're up for it Kahuna.  We need something new to react to, be it dropping of the noble and moving on, or a flock of wilder-ninjas jumping us as we travel through the forest.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm fairly sure Tristan and Baja are ready for a plot advancement whenever you're up for it Kahuna.  We need something new to react to, be it dropping of the noble and moving on, or a flock of wilder-ninjas jumping us as we travel through the forest.




Wilder-ninjas, Bah!

Now tree pirates, that's a real encounter.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 16, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Wilder-ninjas, Bah!
> 
> Now tree pirates, that's a real encounter.




Tree pirates?  You've got to be kidding.  Squirrels with peg-legs, maybe, but not tree pirates.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

tree pirates with peg-legged, wilder-ninja squirrel companions

oh and you forgot the one-eyed archmage chipmunks


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 16, 2004)

bear with me, guys, I've got a lot of stuff beating me down right now. Sometime sunday, if not sooner I will introduce the remaining characters. As for Baja and Tristan, you may play it out as the noble is dropped off safe and sound and move from there. I'll probably introduce one new character to each duo once they are activly seeking - remember this is the intro part, and a certain amount of player contribution to the events of the world around their characters is permissable.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 16, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> bear with me, guys, I've got a lot of stuff beating me down right now.




No problem, take your time



			
				Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> remember this is the intro part, and a certain amount of player contribution to the events of the world around their characters is permissable.




So does this mean we SHOULD introduce the attack squad of wilder-ninjas and tree-pirates sent to flip out and kill us?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 17, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So does this mean we SHOULD introduce the attack squad of wilder-ninjas and tree-pirates sent to flip out and kill us?




yes, but you wont get any XP or treasure for them.   

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

okay, i'll try to get a character history up tonight


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 20, 2004)

argent & ferrix, if you will add to your character sheets a brief description of your current status (traveling, seeking, needlepoint, etc) I can place you in the game.

Kahuna burger


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

history/personality up

he's on foot traveling at the moment, doesn't matter where..


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 22, 2004)

Argent, do you envision your character as still working for his father? I'm considering bringing the two gathered groups to you as part of a Big Fight (tm).

kahuna burger


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 22, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Argent, do you envision your character as still working for his father? I'm considering bringing the two gathered groups to you as part of a Big Fight (tm).
> 
> kahuna burger




I think you'll find we've lost him.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=85280


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2004)

KB,

I have maxed out knowledge religion and almost maxed planar knowledge.

Should I assume Kyron knows as many D&D religions and planar hierarchies as I do or should I restrict myself to certain pantheons or demon/planar sourcebooks for in character discussions?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 24, 2004)

thankies for the link brother shatterstone. 
Could I join in the game? and if so, i have several questions
what are the current characters/classes/levels?
what do you allow? IE: starting level, prohibited races etc.
What does the current party need?  

*may have put foot in. whoops...
heh. 

i can roleplay. really!

next question....
what ruleset do you use? 3.0 or 3.5?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 24, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> KB,
> 
> I have maxed out knowledge religion and almost maxed planar knowledge.
> 
> Should I assume Kyron knows as many D&D religions and planar hierarchies as I do or should I restrict myself to certain pantheons or demon/planar sourcebooks for in character discussions?




we can assume this world functions under a D&D standard cosmology - we'll be leaving soon anyway.    if taking a 10 gives you +20 you can pontificate on the most popular planes and curently worshipped dieties at will. +15 assume you know the basics of planar theory and a bit about the big four or five. If you wanted to look into this other world, you'd need to dedicate yourself to some active research.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 24, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> thankies for the link brother shatterstone.
> Could I join in the game? and if so, i have several questions
> what are the current characters/classes/levels?
> what do you allow? IE: starting level, prohibited races etc.
> ...




Most of your questions can be answered in first couple pages of the thread. Some standard races are prohibited due to the setup, and I'm open to considering just about anything. The rulesset is a hybrid, 3.5 classes but mostly 3.0 basics. The characters already included are scattered about this thread, plus a bard belonging to Argent who has apparetly gone missing.  :\  If he is truely out, there is an opening.

Bore yourself silly reading and give me a character concept.    The game is in the introductory stages on the playing the game forum if you want a feel for how its going.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## kirinke (Apr 24, 2004)

hmm... character concept....
i was playing around with the idea of a half-celestial possessed by a lawful good demon. (the half-celestial is chaotic good).

when she was very young, she was taken prisoner by a rather evil cult set on ressurecting a very nasty hell-god. the catch was they needed her and a demon sacrifice (i was thinking pit-fiend). the demon they did get however was a former demon-lord turned lawful-good after centuries of self-introspection. the final act of his becoming lawful-good was sacrificing himself to save the half-celestial elf and preventing the ressurection of the hell-god. 

during the self-sacrifice, the demon accidently possessed the half-celestial. The demon used his own powers to make sure she doesn't quite realise she's possessed.  (because the demon is lawful good, he will generally not do anything other than offer carefully couched suggestions and the occasional help that looks like a wierd coincidence)

The demon has never manifested himself, nor is he likely to do so. It would have to be truely major for him to reveal his presence. The powers of heaven decided to do this to prove that he really has changed and is intent on staying lawful good. 

paladins and other suchlike creatures are generally jumpy around her for some reason they can't put their name on (hay, even though the demon is good, it's still a terrifying demon)


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 26, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> hmm... character concept....
> i was playing around with the idea of a half-celestial possessed by a lawful good demon. (the half-celestial is chaotic good).




hrm. I'd have to take a look at the LA for half celestial template (and make a final ruling on it) and know what the theoretical abilities of the possessing demon would be. (or decide for myself and play the possessing demon, which would be as likely.) Even though his personal allignment has turned to good, my general take on allignment would leave the character with a oddly slanted evil aura, which she would probably attribute to the backwash of nastyness from being a front row observer to a major vile ritual and demonic death. I'd also like to know her class(es) before approving the character.

The main trick is that having her base race be elf wouldn't work for the ages needed. (all characters are between 20 and 23 years old). Half elf would work, or halfling if you want the dex bonus.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2004)

that's ok as far as the elf base race. the concept i was thinking of would be better suited to human as a base race anyway....

plus, the possessing demon wouldn't manifest his powers that much and then, only minimally. part of his atonment/test is a test of restraint, humility and allowing mortals free-will. thus, he won't manifest unless he absolutly, postively has to. he won't take over her body unless she's wills it or is incapacitated for some reason. then he'll only take her over long enough to get both of them out of said unpleasent situation. And also, that would mean, restraint, restraint, restraint.... an odd concept for a demon type.

I think the ECL for a half-celestial would be +5. For an Aasimar it would be +1.
I would like to probably play an Aasimar. That wouldn't unbalance things too badly. (the demon would mostly be there for roleplaying fun and games and also cruel DM plothooks. ^_^ i punish myself terribly.... sigh.   )

maybe a Ranger/Cleric? having such an unpleasent trauma at an early age would bend her towards the religious side of things.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> that's ok as far as the elf base race. the concept i was thinking of would be better suited to human as a base race anyway....
> 
> plus, the possessing demon wouldn't manifest his powers that much and then, only minimally. part of his atonment/test is a test of restraint, humility and allowing mortals free-will. thus, he won't manifest unless he absolutly, postively has to. he won't take over her body unless she's wills it or is incapacitated for some reason. then he'll only take her over long enough to get both of them out of said unpleasent situation. And also, that would mean, restraint, restraint, restraint.... an odd concept for a demon type.
> 
> ...




We could use a dedicated wilderninja for the outdoorsy skills and missile fire. I'd prefer a tree pirate for roleplay but but I'm not sure how you'd execute that mechanically  

Remeber 7 levels including ECL (six if you want to make xp costing items), high stats but low money to start.

KB I just wanted to remind you I'm heading towards the sacred exorcist prc so this concept will probably lead to interactions when I get detect evil.

Will good demons still detect as evil because they have the Evil descriptor? That's the way I've run it in my campaigns and the way the reformed demons operate in Mythic Races but this is your campaign.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 26, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Will good demons still detect as evil because they have the Evil descriptor? That's the way I've run it in my campaigns and the way the reformed demons operate in Mythic Races but this is your campaign.




As a cleric you would normally get to detect good or evil now if you felt like it, though you chose the spontaneous route... Not to ruin any suprizes, but the character would register on a detect evil spell and a detect good spell - the evil would have an odd 'slant' to the aura. The demon is and always will be supernaturally evil despite his mundane allignment - but a cleric of a good diety who also happens to be an asimar would be supernaturaly good. Allignment can be fun stuff, nicht whar?

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2004)

any ideas on when i'll get into the IC thread KB?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2004)

lol. if you go the route of an exorcist, you're character is going to run into a migraine.... i'd think the powers that be would resist having a reformed demon exorcised, especially since the point of the possession is to teach said demon a bit about restraint, humility etc.....

i think this concept is going to be _fun_ to roleplay....   no worries though. the character will be a very nice and cooperative type. ^)^


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 27, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> any ideas on when i'll get into the IC thread KB?




I'll be making some posts tommorrow. Start trying to tie things together

kahuna burger


----------



## Voadam (Apr 28, 2004)

KB,

Which rules are going to be 3.0 and which 3.5?

Classes you have said are 3.5.

How about spells?

How about feats like spell focus and TWF?

How about monster DR?

Does getting up from prone provoke an AoO?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 28, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> KB,
> 
> Which rules are going to be 3.0 and which 3.5?
> 
> ...




spells will likely be 3.0 with the exception of the stat enhancing ones. (which I hate).

I like the old spell focus and the new twf (and w. finnesse will be all applicable weapons as in 3.5), monster dr will use the new rules since I'll mostly be using monsters from the srd. Using a standard instead of move action or making a dc15 tumble check would eliminate the aoc for rising from prone. This is a house rule, but I think its a reasonable compromise.

If there are any other specific feats or spells you have a question about, or want to pettition the use of 3.5 on I'm very open, and you can rest assured that I'm not adversarial or going to suddenly screw you on an ability.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2004)

*kirinke's character....*

i'm working on my character using a 3.5 character generator (it helps alot ^_^). but it'll probably be around friday b4 it's close to postable (i have to come up with a background that fits the character concept and all. much input wanted and welcomed.  

um... how much money do we get? i can't find the appropriate table anywhere.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 29, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> i'm working on my character using a 3.5 character generator (it helps alot ^_^). but it'll probably be around friday b4 it's close to postable (i have to come up with a background that fits the character concept and all. much input wanted and welcomed.
> 
> um... how much money do we get? i can't find the appropriate table anywhere.




We're not actually using the table, you get 10,000


Hey Ferrix - 

shouldn't your hit dice be 7d10+7 not +5, and using the HP average that gets you 50hp, not 63


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey Ferrix -
> 
> shouldn't your hit dice be 7d10+7 not +5, and using the HP average that gets you 50hp, not 63




Danke... too many games, not enough reading of posts when generating that character...


----------



## Voadam (Apr 29, 2004)

KB

Orillian has shown me the map of the mage who went was attacked by birds left this world and returned.

What do the marks correspond to on the map?

What names if any are on the map?

How big an area does the map cover, a whole world, a continent, a country, a city, etc.?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2004)

whoot! thankies!
ooo. got the basics of my character down. here it is.

*Marisa Veridath*
Female Aasimar
AGE: 20

PATRON DEITY: Pelor. 
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Good. 
CLASS: Ranger 4/Cleric 2. 
EXP: 15000.

HGT: 6ft
WGT: 150
BUILD: slender, deceptively muscular
EYES: pale gold
HAIR: Black with silver highlights
COMPLEXION: Tanned
HOME: The Crystal Mountains

STR: 16 (+3)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 12  (+1)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 13 (+1)

HIT POINTS: 45
BAB/GRAPPLE: +5/+3
FORT: 8
REFLEX: 7
WILL: 6
INITATIVE: 3
MELEE/RANGED: +8/+8

*CARRYING CAPACITY*
LIGHT LOAD: 76 lbs or less
MEDIUM LOAD: 77-153 lbs
HEAVY LOAD: 154-230 lbs

ARMOR CLASS: 13 (16 with masterwork studded leather. +5 dex bonus)
TOUCH 13. FLAT-FOOTED 10

LANGUAGES: Common. Celestial. Infernal. Abyssal. Elvish. 

*SKILLS* 
+3 Concentration (+1 abil bonus  = +4)
+3 Craft (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 Diplomacy (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 handle animal (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+9 Heal (+2 abil bonus = +11)
+3 Hide (+3 abil bonus = +6)
+3 knowledge arcane (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 knowledge dungeoneering ( +1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 knowledge geography ( +1 abil bonus = +4)
+1 knowledge history (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 knowledge nature (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 knowledge religion (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 knowledge planes (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+5 Listen (+2 abil bonus = +7)
+3 move silently (+3 abil bonus = +6)
+3 Ride (+3 abil bonus = +6)
+3 Search (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+10 Spot (+2 abil bonus = +12)
+4 Survival (+2 abil bonus = +6)
+1 Swim (+3 abil bonus = +4)

*FEATS:*
Scribe scroll
Improved turning
Two weapon fighting
Dodge

*RACIAL QUALITIES*
+2 wisdom. +2 charisma
Medium size
Base land speed is 30ft
Can see in the dark up to 60ft
+2 racial bonus on spot and listen checks
Special attacks: daylight 1x per day
+5 resistance to acid, cold and electricity
Automatic languages: Celestial.

*CLASS FEATURES*
Proficient with all types of armor
Proficient with all martial and simple weapons
Proficient with all shields save tower shields
Can turn undead.
Automatic languages: Celestial, infernal, abyssal. 
Favored enemy: Incorporeal undead
Track. Wild empathy
Combat style Archery: Rapid shot
Virtual ambidexterity
Endurance
Animal Companion

*AURA:  * as both a cleric and an Aasimar, Marisa has a very powerful chaotic good aura. Because she is possessed by a demon (despite it being lawful good), Marisa’s aura is oddly tainted with evil. She usually dismisses it as a reaction to the extreme negative energy backlash she suffered when both the demon and high priest (who tried to kill her) both perished at the same time. 

*DOMAINS*
Sun. Strength
She can perform a feat of strength as a super natural ability. She gains an enhancement bonus to strength equal to her cleric level. Activating the power is a free action and the power lasts 1 round. It is usable 1x per day.
1x per day, she can perform a greater turning against undead in place of a regular turning. The greater turning is like a normal turning except that the undead creatures that would be turned are destroyed instead.

*DOMAIN SPELLS*
Endure elements. Enlarge person.

0 LEVEL CLERICAL SPELLS: Create water. Detect magic. Light. Read magic. Detect undead.
1 LEVEL CLERICAL SPELLS: Detect evil. Bless water. Cure light wounds.
1 LEVEL RANGER SPELLS: Detect poison

*APPEARANCE*
Marisa is a striking young woman with finely chiseled features and a slender, rangy build. She is 6ft tall and her skin is tanned from countless hours spent outdoors. Her eyes are a strange pale gold, and on occasion, they seem to glow with an unsettling light. Her jet black hair has silver highlights and is normally braided into a wrist thick braid, which hangs past her waist. She favors green and yellow clothing, both for the fact that they blend in well with forest settings and as a respectful nod to her own clergy. 

*BACKGROUND*
The Veridath family was always odd.
About 90% of her family is composed of healers of one sort or another and the rest are equally divided between paladins, magic-workers, rangers and the like. For the most part, her family is usually well-received wherever they go. In fact, almost all of them displayed some sort of supernatural gift.

Marisa was no exception. As a child, she could call light to her fingers, and the most vicious animal was docile under her gentle influence. Despite this, she tested negative for the more usual wizardly powers and was given into the care of a cousin skilled in woodcraft and druidism. 

When she was ten, Marisa’s family was attacked by an evil cult, possibly belonging to Nerull. During the fighting, she was taken prisoner. The cult’s high priest was very close to ascending to god-hood status. All he needed to complete the process was a demonic sacrifice of at least pit fiend status and a being with some celestial blood running through their veins.  Marisa was chosen both for her celestial heritage and her innocence.

The cultist’s did manage to get their hands on a pit fiend, but one who had been imprisoned for thousands of years. The pit fiend had nothing to do but think. He eventually began to realize that his past actions had hurt many people and started to slide towards good. When the cultist’s ’freed’ him,  the pit fiend had slid almost completely towards lawful good.

Due to the fact that he was no longer evil, the cultist’s spells did not quite hold him and he managed to break free long enough to kill the high priest and many of the rest of the cultists, before he himself was cut down. For some reason, his spirit was drawn to Marisa’s, and he inadvertently possessed her. Since then, her aura has been oddly tainted with evil, for though the demon is good and relatively harmless to her, he is still a demon.

The demon causes most sensitive people to be slightly jumpy around her. He rarely manifests himself and then, only when he absolutely has to in order to protect Marisa from soul/life destroying situations. That only happened once, when she was beset by a necromancer commanding an entire cemetery of greater undead (she was only second level).  For the most part, the demon contents himself with offering mental advice and sarcastic comments, usually quite helpful.

*ANIMALS*​
*Female Warhorse, Heavy*
*NAME: Sugar* 
Large Animal	   
Hit Dice: 4d8+12 (30 hp)	   
Initiative: +1	   
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares)	   
Armor Class: 14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13	  
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+11	   
Attack: Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4)	   
Full Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)	   
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.	   
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent	   
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2	   
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6	   
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4	   
Feats: Endurance, Run	   

These animals are similar to heavy horses but are trained and bred for strength and aggression. A heavy warhorse can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a heavy warhorse is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301–600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601–900 pounds. A heavy warhorse can drag 4,500 pounds.

Sugar is generally a very sweet and mild-mannered war-horse, though she can be death on four hooves if Marisa asks it of her. Sugar looks very much like a Percheron and is a dapple gray with a white mane and tale. 
*******​*MULE*
*NAME: Spice*
Large Animal	   
Hit Dice: 3d8+9 (22 hp)	   
Initiative: +1	   
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)	   
Armor Class: 13 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12   
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+9	   
Attack: Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)	   
Full Attack: 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3)	   
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.	   
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent	   
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1	   
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 6	   
Skills: Listen +6, Spot +6	   
Feats: Alertness, Endurance	   

Mules are sterile crossbreeds of donkeys and horses. A mule is similar to a light horse, but slightly stronger and more agile.
Combat
A mule’s powerful kick can be dangerous.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a mule is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231–460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461–690 pounds. A mule can drag 3,450 pounds.
Skills: Mules have a +2 racial bonus on Dexterity checks to avoid slipping or falling.

Spice is a very cute, energetic black mule. Her tendency for bouncy exuberance earned her the nickname of Spice.

*EQUIPMENT*
(01 lbs) Bit and bridle
(01 lbs) Horse grooming equipment
(40 lbs) Military saddle
(20 lbs) Pack saddle
(01 lbs) 2 saddle blankets
(02 lbs) 2 horse blankets (one for sugar, one for spice)
(64 lbs) 8 saddle bags
(140 lbs) 2 weeks of feed
(10 lbs) bedroll/2 blankets
(06 lbs) 2 winter blankets
(20 lbs) tent
(05 lbs) repair kit

(50  lbs) Healer’s kit
(01 lbs) Sewing kit
(01  lbs) Toiletry kit
(01 lbs) soap
(01  lbs) Mess kit
(01  lbs) cooking kit
(01  lbs) hand mill
(01 lbs) percolator
(70 lbs) 1 week of iron rations
(01 lbs) salt
(01 lbs) sugar
(01 lbs) tea
(12 lbs) 3 sets of cleric’s vestments
(24 lbs) 3 sets of explorer’s outfits
(--- lbs) money belt
(14 lbs) 3 cold weather outfits
(02 lbs) quiver scabbard


*ARMOR​**Masterwork Studded leather armor*
Armor/shield bonus: +3
Max dex bonus: +5
Armor check penalty: 0
Arcane spell failure chance: 15
Speed 30ft/20ft: 30ft/20ft
Weight: 20 lbs

*WEAPONS*
_*Flaming Scimitar*_ (+1 bonus): 1d6 hit points of fire damage on a successful hit. (1 handed melee weapon)
*note these statistics are without the bonuses
DMG: small 1d4
Damage medium: 1d6
Critical: 18–20/x2
Weight: 4 lbs
Type: slashing
*******​**Frost Scimitar* (+1 bonus): 1d6 hit points of damage on a successful hit (1 handed melee weapon)
*note these statistics are without the bonuses
DMG: small 1d4
Damage medium: 1d6
Critical: 18–20/x2
Weight: 4 lbs
Type: slashing
******​**Masterwork composite longbow*
DMG small: 1d6
DMG medium: 1d8
Critical: x3
Range increment: 110 feet
Weight: 3 lbs
_(09 lbs) 60 arrows_


*TREASURE​**PP:* 50. *GP:* 25.  *SP:* 100. *CP:* 100.

Silver holy symbol on a silver necklace
Signet ring
Bag of holding 500 lbs


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> spells will likely be 3.0 with the exception of the stat enhancing ones. (which I hate).
> 
> I like the old spell focus and the new twf (and w. finnesse will be all applicable weapons as in 3.5), monster dr will use the new rules since I'll mostly be using monsters from the srd. Using a standard instead of move action or making a dc15 tumble check would eliminate the aoc for rising from prone. This is a house rule, but I think its a reasonable compromise.
> 
> ...




OK with 3.0 endure elements becomes useful again as a defense and resist elements goes way down in usefulness with less resistance and shorter duration.

Do you mind if I swap out resist energy for silence or if I use the 3.0 resist energy?

I assume it is OK for me to keep the 3.5 align weapon since it does not exist in 3.0.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2004)

So we have

Tristan fighter heavy armor melee
Baja barbarian high hp moderate AC melee
Faustus low AC high damage melee
Julian melee skirmisher
Kyron High AC moderate attack clerical spellcaster
Marissa Low AC missile fire/skirmish melee little clerical spellcasting
Orillian Conjuration caster

So four primary melee warriors
1 cleric
1 wizard
1 missile fire/skirmisher with a little bit of clerical casting.

A little light on casting but well represented for closeup fighting.


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2004)

heh. once we level a bit in the casting department it should be alright. And stats are only the beginning of the character. dice-rolls play a lot in the luck department. not to mention decent planning b4 a major encounter. (always a plus)   

oooo.... if my character has been approved, could i please have a link to the in character thread? (insert shameless begging here) 

PS: the various threads are a bit confusing.... um what player plays what character?


----------



## hafrogman (May 1, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> PS: the various threads are a bit confusing.... um what player plays what character?




Kahuna Burger = DM

me = Tristan
Deadestdai = Baja
GPEKO = Orillian
ferretguy = Julian
Ferrix  = Faustus
Voadam = Kyron
you = Marisa


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2004)

heheh. thankies.... now a link. my cybernetic kingdom for a working link. ^)^


----------



## hafrogman (May 1, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> heheh. thankies.... now a link. my cybernetic kingdom for a working link. ^)^




Geez, lazy much?

You want I should play your character for you too?   

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=80859


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2004)

now why would i let you play my character? that wouldn't be fun at all.  

hmm. in some of the other game's i've played, we've done a rouge's gallery list for our characters. is there one for this group? it would make things easier for everyone.


----------



## GPEKO (May 3, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So we have
> 
> Tristan fighter heavy armor melee
> Baja barbarian high hp moderate AC melee
> ...



Looks like a fine party to me. It's not perfectly balanced and all that but what's the fun in having a 'perfect' party ?


----------



## kirinke (May 4, 2004)

heheh. like the man says. it's only a perfectly balanced party until they meet up with the lich and his army of undead dragons.  

hay, where is the big kahuna anyway? i need the go-ahead or feedback to make any character corrections so i can get the go ahead.....


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 4, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> hay, where is the big kahuna anyway? i need the go-ahead or feedback to make any character corrections so i can get the go ahead.....




I exist... been working 8 to 8 and collapsing on the odd off day. new boss has beefed up the schedule ahead of adding new staff. Think I better send you guys to the vault early - wasn't planning a lot of undead encounters otherwise, and I somehow seem to have a party optimised for them... 

Voadam, I don't have a strong preference for the versions of resist energy so you can pick one to use consistantly or switch out for a different spell entirely. The map has seven regions with rough borders and a central notation labled "tower" for each. there are not names listed for every region, and one has two - Pedestal and Penance. another region has a notation of "Arena" but you don't know if there is an arena there or if its the name of the area. Similarly other regions have notes of Kiln, Wildwood and Vault, respectively.

Kirinkle - spell out your skill bonuses, ranks vs stat vs bonuses, etc. also, you haven't actually added your armor to you AC, and I want to see a to hit and damage base for your average attacks, also itemized if possible. (scimitars are not light weapons, btw, so I think your twf is going to be off.) I think you should have a ranger spell, list the commonly prepared one if so. I also need to know what your character is doing at the moment in order to add you into the story.

kahuna burger


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I exist... been working 8 to 8 and collapsing on the odd off day. new boss has beefed up the schedule ahead of adding new staff. Think I better send you guys to the vault early - wasn't planning a lot of undead encounters otherwise, and I somehow seem to have a party optimised for them...
> 
> Voadam, I don't have a strong preference for the versions of resist energy so you can pick one to use consistantly or switch out for a different spell entirely. The map has seven regions with rough borders and a central notation labled "tower" for each. there are not names listed for every region, and one has two - Pedestal and Penance. another region has a notation of "Arena" but you don't know if there is an arena there or if its the name of the area. Similarly other regions have notes of Kiln, Wildwood and Vault, respectively.
> 
> ...




I will go with 3.5 resist energy consistently then thanks.

Ahh, seven PCs with marks, seven towers in seven regions. I'm sure its a coincindence.  

No need to go to the Vault on my account, wherever we end up is fine.


----------



## kirinke (May 6, 2004)

heheheh. i take it the 'vault' is the undead hideyhole. lol. thank goodness for extra turning. ^_^ btw. how many turns do i get per day?


----------



## GPEKO (May 6, 2004)

Speaking of undead dragons, can Orillian summon other monsters (with his _summon monster_ spells) than those listed in the PH ? Energons (an exemple that has nothing to do with the undeads....) and Paraelementals from the MotP come to mind.

And I hope we'll all meet soon. We'll no longer have to make up stuff about this 'standard campaign world'.


----------



## GPEKO (May 6, 2004)

kirinke,







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A cleric may attempt to turn undead a number of times per day equal to 3 + his Charisma modifier.


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2004)

ahh. ty. just waiting for the grand kahuna to introduce marisa and the demon boy inside her head. ^)^


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2004)

Each night if Kyron has open spell slots he will cast endure elements on himself (lasts 24 hours and gives 5 energy resistance to a specific energy type) in this order, fire, electricity, cold, acid, sonic.


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2004)

Since Orillian and Julian will both have horses for traveling I'll spend the 85 gp and get one too.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 11, 2004)

If you want to add a specific cr equivelent monster to your summoning list, send it to me for approval and I'll usualy be ok with it.

Now to actually make some damn posts.

kahuna burger


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2004)

wicked idea Kahuna. What if the demon posessing Marisa also had the marks? That would also be a reason why the cultists chose both her and demon-boy as sacrifices and why the demon also turned good (after centuries of introspection of course  

and i take it my character is the lone dot   

um random thought... how are you going to differentiate Marissa's thoughts in your posts from demon-boy's thoughts? (*scritches head)


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 12, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> wicked idea Kahuna. What if the demon posessing Marisa also had the marks? That would also be a reason why the cultists chose both her and demon-boy as sacrifices and why the demon also turned good (after centuries of introspection of course




his centuries of introspection make him over 23 and thus unable to be a character.   



> and i take it my character is the lone dot




yes, dear....



> um random thought... how are you going to differentiate Marissa's thoughts in your posts from demon-boy's thoughts? (*scritches head)



unless I am giving the results of a sense motive or knowlege check, marissa's thought will be entirely your own concern from this point on...    any devilish or demonic input will be mentioned as an intruding thought, and will be relitively uncommon.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2004)

lol. pity... good idea tho... heheh


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2004)

What are the different colors of the marks and who do they correspond to?


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2004)

Can I assume with my planar lore (+8) I know that little bit of lore you gave Marissa about the citadel of Asrer or should I find out IC?


----------



## GPEKO (May 14, 2004)

Or with Orillian's (at +12) ? Personaly, I think it's more a Knw (local) thing, so I'll assume he doesn't know about it.


----------



## hafrogman (May 19, 2004)

*Reposted Character*

Tristan Eransiel

Half-Elven Male, Fighter 7


Size: M (5'1", 148 lbs.)
HD: 7d10 + 21
HP: 64
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30ft [20ft run x3]
AC: 22 (10 +9 armor +2 shield +1 dex)
ff: 21 t: 11
BAB: +7/+2
XP: 21,000 / 28,000 for level 8

Attacks:
Bastard Sword +1 (+11/+6 attack, 1d10+5 dmg, 19-20/x2, slashing)
Short Sword (+9/+4 attack, 1d6+2 dmg, 19-20/x2, piercing)
Gauntlet (+9/+4 attack, 1d3+2 dmg, 20/x2, bludgeoning, provokes AoO)
Javelin (+8/+3 attack, 1d6+2 dmg, 20/x2, piercing, 30ft range increment)


Alignment: NG
Saves: F: +9 R: +4 W: +7 [+2 vs enchantments]
Attributes:
Str:14, Dex:12, Con: 16, Int:14, Wis:14, Cha:13

Skills: (bonus/ranks)

climb* +2/5
diplomacy (cc) +5/2
gather information (cc) +5/2
heal (cc) +4/2
intimidate +4/3
listen (cc) +6/3
sense motive (cc) +4/2
search (cc) +5/2
spot (cc) +6/3

* armor check penalty -5 applied

Feats:

Endurance (1st)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency [Bastard Sword] (fighter bonus 1)
Weapon Focus [Bastard Sword] (fighter bonus 2)
Diehard (3rd)
Weapon Specialization [Bastard Sword] (fighter bonus 4]
Iron Will (6th)
Combat Expertise (fighter bonus 6)

Racial Abilities:

Immune to sleep
+2 save vs. enchantments
Low-Light Vision
+1 Listen, Search, Spot
+2 Diplomacy, Gather Information
Elven Blood

Class Abilities:

Bonus Feats

Languages:

Common
Elven
Dwarven
Orc

Equipment:

+1 Bastard Sword
Short Sword
Javelin (2)

+1 Full Plate Armor (armor check -5, Max Dex +1)
Heavy Mithral Shield (armor check -0)
Chain Shirt (armor check -2) (sleepwear) **

Cloak of Resistance +1
Heward's Handy Haversack (Items contained marked **)

Potion of CLW (2) #
Potion of Jump **
Potion of Shield of Faith (2) **
Silversheen **

bedroll
flint and steel #
belt pouch (items contained marked #)
trail rations(7) **
silk rope (50') **
waterskin **
whetstone **
sunrod (2) **
traveler's outifit
and spare **

310.38 gp


92.7lb / 116lb medium load

Description:

Tristan is a short, but solidly built young man with shoulder length black hair and piercing green eyes. He carries himself with dignity and confidence, going about whatever task he has set himself with quiet determination. 

History:

Tristan is a second generation half-elf, the child of two half breeds. His parents had sought to follow their elven blood and lived amongst the elves, emulating their lifestyles and raising their only child after their fashion. However, as Tristan grew up, he grew discontent with the passive culture of the ageless. He left his home with little more than a handful of coins and an old sword strapped to his belt, heading out to experience life amongst the other half of his heritage. He found work among a mercenary company, serving as a common soldier. Over the next few years, Tristan fought in numerous battles and became an accomplished warrior, but he still felt unfullfilled. The bleak outlook of his fellow soldiers disheartened him as much as the blind arrogance of the elves had. Finally, he left the company and struck out on his own in order to find a destiny that more suited him.


----------



## ferretguy (May 19, 2004)

Julian Carver 2/5 Paladin/Monk Human

Str:14 +2
Dex:16 +3
Con:10 +0
Wis: 16 +3
Int: 13 +1
Chr: 12 +1

Hits: 41 (2d10+5d8)
AC:18 (19 with Dodge)
Initiative: +7 (+4 Improved Initiative +3 Dex)
Saves:
Fort: 8...Ref: 8.....Will:8(10 vs enchantment )
BAB: +5
Flurry of Blows: +4/+4
Melee: +7(+8 with MW Greatsword and Unarmed)
Range:+8
Dam:
Unarmed: 1d8+3 
Greatsword: 1d10+2 
Feats:
Investigator(+2 search and gather Info), Combat Expertise, Dodge, Improved Initiative

Paladin:
Aura of Good, Detect Evil (at will), Smite Evil 1/day, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands
Monk:
Stunning Fist (5/day), Flurry of Blows, Improved Unarmed Strike, Combat Reflexes, Evasion, Still Mind, Ki Strike (magic), Slow fall 20', Purity of Body

Skills:.................Rank.....Stat.....Mod......Total
Concentration......2..........0.....................2
Diplomacy...........4..........1......................5
Heal...................4..........3......................7
Know(Religion)......7..........1......................8
Ride....................2..........3......................5
Sense Motive........7..........3......................10
Balance...............2...........3......................5
Climb..................2............2......................4
Hide....................3...........3.......................6
Listen..................2...........3......................5
Move Silently........3............3......................6
Spot....................1...........3......................4
Search.................1...........1..........2...........4
Gather Info...........1...........1..........2............4

Equipment:
Amulet of Mighty Fist +1 6000gp
Bracers of Armor +1 2000gp
Masterwork Greatsword 350gp
Monks Outfit
Holy Symbol of Heronious
2 Water Skins
7 Days Trail Rations
Light Riding Horse with Saddle,x2 Saddle Bags





Julian Carver lived his life for 2 things...Heronious and the High Priest in the small town of Redwidow. At 14 he joined with other recruits in a intensive training regime which tested his physical as well as mental/spiritual strength. As others broke or quit under the pressures excerted by the priests and warrior instructors Julian just grew stronger. At graduation,2 years later, he stood at the top of his class and was honored to be part of the bishops personal guard. As a newly ordained paladin, he took to his charges with the stubborness and foolishness of youth. As time passed he started noticing that some of his fellow guardsmen (along with several of the high ranking priests in the temple), were not as incorruptable as originally thought. Confronting his leader with evidence gathered, he was shocked when the old priest just nodded and said " Son, life can be hard on the masses, but it doesn't have to be that way for us...". Shocked by this flagrent disreguard for the beliefs tought to him he lost his temper and backhanded the priest knocking him off his chair. This action infuriated the old man (duh!) and wound him being drawn off to the stockaids. He was punished severly,beaten and then haved his rank stripped from him and tossed out of town. Severly depressed and spiritually hampered he wandered until finding a out of the way monastary. He petitioned the monks there and was accepted as a new member of the order (The Order of the Silent River). After several years of training he made his way back out into the world, combining that which he had learned in his youth with that of the Silent River. All that he carries from his old order is his sword he graduated with, seeking to one day end the corruption he had witnessed first hand, either by the logic he had learned from the monks, or via the sword that the clergy had once given him to protect the ways laid down by Heronious.


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2004)

*Kyron Shadowstalker*

Kyron Shadowstalker
Luminous 7th level godless spontaneous cleric LG
Str 14 (6) +2
Dex 13 (5) +1
Con 14 (6) +2
Int 10 (2) -
Wis 19 (10, +2 racial, +1 level) +4
Cha 12 (6, -2 racial) +1
Hp 49 (8+6d8 +14)
AC 23 (9 armor, 2 shield, 1 Dex, 1 deflection), touch 12, flat footed 22

BAB +5
Attack +8 1d8+2 (19-20)
F +9, R +5, W +11

Luminous traits
Immune to poison, +4 to save vs. Necromancy, exude light, does not eat or drink, +2 on effective turn levels.

Feats 
Weapon focus longsword, weapon proficiency longsword, extra turning, purifying light, improved turning

Skills knowledge planar 8, knowledge religion 10, spellcraft 2 
Languages Common, Lumin

Domains: Sun and War
Spells per day 6/6/5/4/3
Spells known
0-7
create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, guidance, light, mending, read magic
1-5DD
bless, comprehend languages, cure light wounds, divine favor, endure elements (D), hide from undead, magic weapon (D)
2-3DD
align weapon, heat metal (D), lesser restoration, resist energy, spiritual weapon (D)
3-2DD
cure serious wounds, dispel magic, magic vestment (D), searing light (D)
4-DD
divine power (D), fire shield (D)

Effective turn level = 10

Equipment
Full plate armor +1 2650
Spiked gauntlet 5 gp
Large steel shield 20
Longsword 15
Holy symbol 1
Cloak of resistance +2 4,000
Ring of deflection +1 2,000
light riding horse 75 gp
1334 gp

Background:
Kyron was born to the Luminous, a sparse race of beings composed of positive energy and devoted to the cause of good and the fight against evil. When it was discovered that he had spots of darkness on the translucent skin of his hand, many of his race feared he was contaminated by negative energy and the soul that incarnated in his body might be corrupted from the cause of good. This only drove young Kyron to devote himself fully to becoming a warrior against supernatural evil. He learned how to harness positive energy and studied the ways of undead, dedicating himself to this path of his people. His studies into undead and supernatural power only fueled the fears of some who felt he was setting himself up to be a great force of evil when his stains of darkness overcame the light within him. Mildly ostracized by his own people, Kyron never quite felt that he fit in with the world but felt on some level that there was more for him to be and do. He didn’t feel evil or diseased, just a little detached from the world, always expecting there should be more from life. This detachment allowed him to focus keenly on his chosen quest to war against evil and develop his spiritual might. He traveled far and wide to hunt down undead and study the accumulated lore relating to his chosen prey. Wherever he heard of plagues of undead he journeyed to offer his aid in fighting the forces of unlife. Eventually Kyron found that as he moved from area to area the relationship of the spots changed, leading him to believe that his hand might even be a map with one of the spots representing himself. After aiding a town that had been plagued by shadows he decided to head out on his own to investigate the spots and discover their mystery.


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2004)

*Marisa Veridath*
Female Aasimar
AGE: 20

PATRON DEITY: Pelor. 
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Good. 
CLASS: Ranger 4/Cleric 2. 
EXP: 15000.

HGT: 6ft
WGT: 150
BUILD: slender, deceptively muscular
EYES: pale gold
HAIR: Black with silver highlights
COMPLEXION: Tanned
HOME: The Crystal Mountains

STR: 16 (+3)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 13 (+1)

HIT POINTS: 45
BAB/GRAPPLE: +5/+3
FORT: 8
REFLEX: 7
WILL: 6
INITATIVE: 3
MELEE/RANGED: +8/+8

CARRYING CAPACITY
LIGHT LOAD: 76 lbs or less
MEDIUM LOAD: 77-153 lbs
HEAVY LOAD: 154-230 lbs

ARMOR CLASS: 13 (16 with masterwork studded leather. +5 dex bonus)
TOUCH 13. FLAT-FOOTED 10

LANGUAGES: Common. Celestial. Infernal. Abyssal. Elvish. 

*SKILLS* 
+3 Concentration (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 Craft (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 Diplomacy (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 handle animal (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+9 Heal (+2 abil bonus = +11)
+3 Hide (+3 abil bonus = +6)
+3 knowledge arcane (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 knowledge dungeoneering ( +1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 knowledge geography ( +1 abil bonus = +4)
+1 knowledge history (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 knowledge nature (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 knowledge religion (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+3 knowledge planes (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+5 Listen (+2 abil bonus = +7)
+3 move silently (+3 abil bonus = +6)
+3 Ride (+3 abil bonus = +6)
+3 Search (+1 abil bonus = +4)
+10 Spot (+2 abil bonus = +12)
+4 Survival (+2 abil bonus = +6)
+1 Swim (+3 abil bonus = +4)

*FEATS:[/I]*
Scribe scroll
Improved turning
Two weapon fighting
Dodge

*RACIAL QUALITIES*
+2 wisdom. +2 charisma
Medium size
Base land speed is 30ft
Can see in the dark up to 60ft
+2 racial bonus on spot and listen checks
Special attacks: daylight 1x per day
+5 resistance to acid, cold and electricity
Automatic languages: Celestial.

*CLASS FEATURES*
Proficient with all types of armor
Proficient with all martial and simple weapons
Proficient with all shields save tower shields
Can turn undead.
Automatic languages: Celestial, infernal, abyssal. 
Favored enemy: Incorporeal undead
Track. Wild empathy
Combat style Archery: Rapid shot
Virtual ambidexterity
Endurance
Animal Companion

*AURA:* 
as both a cleric and an Aasimar, Marisa has a very powerful chaotic good aura. Because she is possessed by a demon (despite it being lawful good), Marisa’s aura is oddly tainted with evil. She usually dismisses it as a reaction to the extreme negative energy backlash she suffered when both the demon and high priest (who tried to kill her) both perished at the same time. 

*DOMAINS* 
*Sun. Strength*
She can perform a feat of strength as a super natural ability. She gains an enhancement bonus to strength equal to her cleric level. Activating the power is a free action and the power lasts 1 round. It is usable 1x per day.

1x per day, she can perform a greater turning against undead in place of a regular turning. The greater turning is like a normal turning except that the undead creatures that would be turned are destroyed instead.

*DOMAIN SPELLS*
Endure elements. Enlarge person.

*0 LEVEL CLERICAL SPELLS:* Create water. Detect magic. Light. Read magic. Detect undead.
*1 LEVEL CLERICAL SPELLS:* Detect evil. Bless water. Cure light wounds.
*1 LEVEL RANGER SPELLS:* Detect poison

*APPEARANCE*
Marisa is a striking young woman with finely chiseled features and a slender, rangy build. She is 6ft tall and her skin is tanned from countless hours spent outdoors. Her eyes are a strange pale gold, and on occasion, they seem to glow with an unsettling light. Her jet black hair has silver highlights and is normally braided into a wrist thick braid, which hangs past her waist. She favors green and yellow clothing, both for the fact that they blend in well with forest settings and as a respectful nod to her own clergy. 

*BACKGROUND*
The Veridath family was always odd.
About 90% of her family is composed of healers of one sort or another and the rest are equally divided between paladins, magic-workers, rangers and the like. For the most part, her family is usually well-received wherever they go. In fact, almost all of them displayed some sort of supernatural gift.

Marisa was no exception. As a child, she could call light to her fingers, and the most vicious animal was docile under her gentle influence. Despite this, she tested negative for the more usual wizardly powers and was given into the care of a cousin skilled in woodcraft and druidism. 

When she was ten, Marisa’s family was attacked by an evil cult, possibly belonging to Nerull. During the fighting, she was taken prisoner. The cult’s high priest was very close to ascending to god-hood status. All he needed to complete the process was a demonic sacrifice of at least pit fiend status and a being with some celestial blood running through their veins. Marisa was chosen both for her celestial heritage and her innocence.

The cultist’s did manage to get their hands on a pit fiend, but one who had been imprisoned for thousands of years. The pit fiend had nothing to do but think. He eventually began to realize that his past actions had hurt many people and started to slide towards good. When the cultist’s ’freed’ him, the pit fiend had slid almost completely towards lawful good.

Due to the fact that he was no longer evil, the cultist’s spells did not quite hold him and he managed to break free long enough to kill the high priest and many of the rest of the cultists, before he himself was cut down. For some reason, his spirit was drawn to Marisa’s, and he inadvertently possessed her. Since then, her aura has been oddly tainted with evil, for though the demon is good and relatively harmless to her, he is still a demon.

The demon causes most sensitive people to be slightly jumpy around her. He rarely manifests himself and then, only when he absolutely has to in order to protect Marisa from soul/life destroying situations. That only happened once, when she was beset by a necromancer commanding an entire cemetery of greater undead (she was only second level). For the most part, the demon contents himself with offering mental advice and sarcastic comments, usually quite helpful.

*ANIMALS​*
*Female Warhorse, Heavy*
NAME: Sugar 
Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 4d8+12 (30 hp) 
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+11 
Attack: Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4) 
Full Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4 
Feats: Endurance, Run 

These animals are similar to heavy horses but are trained and bred for strength and aggression. A heavy warhorse can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a heavy warhorse is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301–600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601–900 pounds. A heavy warhorse can drag 4,500 pounds.

Sugar is generally a very sweet and mild-mannered war-horse, though she can be death on four hooves if Marisa asks it of her. Sugar looks very much like a Percheron and is a dapple gray with a white mane and tale. 

*MULE*
NAME: Spice
Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 3d8+9 (22 hp) 
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+9 
Attack: Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3) 
Full Attack: 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +6, Spot +6 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance 

Mules are sterile crossbreeds of donkeys and horses. A mule is similar to a light horse, but slightly stronger and more agile.
Combat
A mule’s powerful kick can be dangerous.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a mule is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231–460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461–690 pounds. A mule can drag 3,450 pounds.
Skills: Mules have a +2 racial bonus on Dexterity checks to avoid slipping or falling.

Spice is a very cute, black hinny. As a foal, her bouncy exuberance earned her name. Now as an adult, she enjoys sleeping and is a bit lazy and grumpy at times. 

*EQUIPMENT*
(01 lbs) Bit and bridle
(01 lbs) Horse grooming equipment
(40 lbs) Military saddle
(20 lbs) Pack saddle
(01 lbs) 2 saddle blankets
(02 lbs) 2 horse blankets (one for sugar, one for spice)
(64 lbs) 8 saddle bags
(140 lbs) 2 weeks of feed
(10 lbs) bedroll/2 blankets
(06 lbs) 2 winter blankets
(20 lbs) tent
(05 lbs) repair kit

(50 lbs) Healer’s kit
(01 lbs) Sewing kit
(01 lbs) Toiletry kit
(01 lbs) soap
(01 lbs) Mess kit
(01 lbs) cooking kit
(01 lbs) hand mill
(01 lbs) percolator
(70 lbs) 1 week of iron rations
(01 lbs) salt
(01 lbs) sugar
(01 lbs) tea
(12 lbs) 3 sets of cleric’s vestments
(24 lbs) 3 sets of explorer’s outfits
(--- lbs) money belt
(14 lbs) 3 cold weather outfits
(02 lbs) quiver scabbard


*ARMOR*
Masterwork Studded leather armor
Armor/shield bonus: +3
Max dex bonus: +5
Armor check penalty: 0
Arcane spell failure chance: 15
Speed 30ft/20ft: 30ft/20ft
Weight: 20 lbs

*WEAPONS*
Flaming Scimitar (+1 bonus): 1d6 hit points of fire damage on a successful hit. (1 handed melee weapon)
*note these statistics are without the bonuses
DMG: small 1d4
Damage medium: 1d6
Critical: 18–20/x2
Weight: 4 lbs
Type: slashing
Name: Grace

*Frost Scimitar* 
(+1 bonus): 1d6 hit points of damage on a successful hit (1 handed melee weapon)
*note these statistics are without the bonuses
DMG: small 1d4
Damage medium: 1d6
Critical: 18–20/x2
Weight: 4 lbs
Type: slashing
Name: Promise

*****
*Masterwork composite longbow*
DMG small: 1d6
DMG medium: 1d8
Critical: x3
Range increment: 110 feet
Weight: 3 lbs
(09 lbs) 60 arrows


*TREASURE*
PP: 50. GP: 25. SP: 100. CP: 100.

Silver holy symbol on a silver necklace
Signet ring
5 vials of holy water
Bag of holding 500 lbs


----------



## deadestdai (May 20, 2004)

*Baja the Brute*

Baja the Brute
Male Half Orc Barbarian 7 
Chaotic Good
XP: 21000
Patron Deity: None

Str: 20 +5 (+1 at lvl4) 
Dex: 16 +3 
Con: 14 +2 
Int: 8 -1 (-2 racial) 
Wis: 12 +1 
Cha: 6 -2 (-2 racial) 

HP: 62
AC: 18 
Init: +3
BAB: +7/+2, Melee +12/+7, Ranged +10/+5
Speed 40 ft. 

Fort: +7 
Ref: +5 
Will: +3 

Languages: Common, Orc.

Skills (30 skill points) 
+6 Listen 
+3 Intimidate
+6 Survival 
+3 Spot
+1 Search
+6 Intuit Direction
+3 Ride

Feats:
Power Attack (1st)
Cleave (3rd)
Greater Cleave (6th)

Racial and Class Abilities: 

+2 str -2 Int -2 Cha, Darkvision 60', Faster Speed 40'/rnd, Illiteracy, Rage 2/day, Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +2 (+2 reflex vs. traps), Improved Uncanny Dodge, Damage Reduction 1/-

Combat:

+1 GreatClub of Shock "Thumpa" +13/+8 att (1d10+6 +1d6 Electric, Crit 20 x2) 8305gp
5x Throwing Axe +10/+5 att (1d6+5(?), Crit20 x2, 10ft) 40gp

Appearance:

Height: 6'8" tall
Weight: 314 lbs 
Age: 22 years old
Hair: White and long and greasy
Eyes: Pink
Skin: White/Green 

Baja is a half-orc albino. He is ugly and his teeth (uncharacteristically white and clean looking) jut out at rediculous angles. His face is also horribly scarred. He carries his great club on his back and although he seems unkempt actually keeps his equipment in good order. 

Background:

Baja’s life was filled with strife from the day he was born. The elders in the human tribe into which he was born, having seen he was both a half-orc and an albino, declared that the “abomination” be left in the hills for the wolves to devour. Were it not for his mother stealthily making off every mid-day and night-time to feed and care for him in the cave where she had managed to hide him away. He grew strong and with an ability to weather the elements and dangers that nature could throw at him. At the age of 3 he killed a python that had slithered into his home-cave and when he was 15, he was most instrumental in both alerting and helping defending the very village that cast him out from an orcish raid. After that, the village took him back in, tentatively though. The elders still warned against accepting him in and schemed to have him removed. After three years, they came up with a plan to have the man transported to a most dangerous plane of the Abyss (His growing popularity with the common tribes people prohibiting them from openly slaying the man.) using the talents of a wilds shaman who held a dubious background. 
But the shaman felt uncommon pity upon Baja and instead teleported him into a land across the “Water That Stretched to the Sun” where none would know Baja and where he would be so far from his homelands that he could never be able to return; thus fulfilling in part the shaman’s part of the bargain. 
Since then, Baja has traveled the new lands and in four years of searching has not found his tribe or their grounds. In this time, the warrior has gained a small reputation for righting wrongs in his own limited way and for standing up for those who cannot do so for themselves. 

Personality:

Baja (Pronounced: Bah-zhah), is a dim witted kindly oaf. He isn’t taken to thinking before he acts and when he acts it is rarely a delicate fashion. He has a good natured demeanor, if a little childish, and usually sports a hearty, if ugly (And to some fearsome looking.) toothy smile. If Baja is not smiling, then people are usually going to get very, very hurt.

Possessions:

+1 Chain Armour AC+5, Max Dex+4, Armour Check -1, Spell Fail 20% 1250gp
Backpack 2gp
Bedroll 1sp
Flask 3cp
Flint and Steel 1gp
3x Oil Flasks 15sp
Belt Pouch 1gp
10x Rations 5gp
Rope 50' 10gp
2x Sacks 2sp
Whetstone 2gp
10x Firewood 1sp
Explorers Outfit 10gp
4x Holy Water 100gp
4x Cure Light Wounds Potions 200gp

Money 73gp


----------



## Ferrix (May 20, 2004)

*Faustus Ignazio*

Faustus Ignazio, human fighter (kensai) 4/swashbuckler 3
HD 7d10+7 (50 hp)
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 12
35 pnt buy 14 (6) 16 (10) 13 (5) 16 (10) 8 (0) 12 (4)
Saves: Fort +8, Refl +5, Will +1
Init +3
Speed 30 feet
AC 17 (+3 Dex, +4 Armor), flatfooted 16, touch 14, ACP -2, Spell Failure 20%
Bab +7, Grapple +9

Attack:
Meteor Hammer, TH #2: +13 melee (1d6+10, critical 19-20/x2)
Meteor Hammer, TH #1: +13 melee (1d6+9, critical, 19-20/x2)
Brass Knuckles: +10 melee (1d4+5, critical x2)
Push Knife: +10 melee (1d3+5, critical x3)
Throwing Knives: +10 ranged (1d3+5, critical x2)

Full Attack:
Meteor Hammer #2, TH: +13/+8 melee (1d6+10, critical 19-20/x2)
Meteor Hammer #1, TH: +13/+8 melee (1d6+9, critical 19-20/x2)
Meteor Hammer, TWF: +11/+11/+6 melee (#1 1d6+8/#2 1d6+8, critical 19-20/x2)
Brass Knuckles: +10/+5 melee (1d4+5, critical x2)
Brass Knuckles, TWF: +8/+8/+3 melee (1d4+5/1d4+4, critical x2)
Push Knife: +10/+5 melee (1d3+5, critical x3)
Push Knives, TWF: +8/+8/+3 melee (1d3+5/1d3+4, critical x3)
Throwing Knives: +10/+5 ranged (1d3+5, critical x2)
Throwing Knives, TWF: +8/+8/+3 (1d3+5/1d3+4, critical x2)

#'s indicate which head is being used, when TWF for example he uses the adamantine head for his main hand, and the +1 head for his offhand, and the attack bonuses are the same as adamantine is always considered masterwork.

Skills and Feats: (72 skill points, 10/5 max ranks)
Balance +15 (10 ranks)
Bluff +9 (8 ranks)
Climb +8 (6 ranks)
Diplomacy +13 (8 ranks)
Escape Artist +9 (6 ranks)
Jump +14 (10 ranks)
Sense Motive +9 (8 ranks)
Tumble +15 (10 ranks)

Feats: EWP: Meteor Hammer, Two-Weapon Fighting, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Weapon Focus: Meteor Hammer, Weapon Specialization: Meteor Hammer, Weapon Finesse, Combat Reflexes

Prof: Light armor, shields, simple weapons, meteor hammer

Chosen Weapon (meteor hammer): +1 to attack and damage with chosen weapon, increases every five levels.

Grace: +1 competence bonus to reflex saves

Insightful Strike: Add Intelligence modifier to damage with Finesse weapons.

Possessions (10k): throwing knives x10 (10 gp) 5 lb., silvered brass knuckles x2 (6 gp) 2 lb., cold iron push knives x2 (4 gp) 1 lb., silvered push knives x2 (6 gp) 1 lb., courtier's outfit 6 lb., etched silver ring (3 gp), carved knucklehead clasp (3 gp), fine silver stud earrings (2) (5 gp), travel cloak (1200 gp), bracers of striking (1350 gp), chainshirt (100 gp) 25 lb., meteor hammer (head #1 adamantine/head #2 +1) (7308 gp) 3 lb., 5 gp #sp #cp

Description:  Bedecked in the deepest of purples and blacks, embroidered with the finest silver thread, Faustus is an image for any courtly affair.  His gait is smooth and unrestrained, the whorled black and purple cloak swirls about his ankles.  His pitch-black hair is cut short and spiked, his ears are fine, and almost pointed with a silver stud in each lobe.  Shimmering eyes of the royalest blue seem to dance with wit.  The sharp, graceful lines of his face draw you to the small goatee, finely kept, and the warm too-curious smile of a man who will never see enough.

Personality:  Faustus is a man who will never see enough, and has yet to see much that really excites him, despite having quite the history on the road behind him.  Having insulted kings, mocked knights, wooed fair damsels, and even once challenged a dragon to a duel, he still hasn't had enough.  Something out there waits for him, someday he'll find it (he never thinks that it will someday find him).  Always with a tale on his tongue and a smile that would make a monk blush, he'll give almost anything a try, at least once, maybe two or three times, hell even four times if he feels up for it.

History:  Supposedly born into a minor noble family, Faustus grew up without needing to do much, although he always strove to do more than anyone would let him.  At five he snuck out on to the roof and decided he could fly, taking a mighty leap he almost missed the ground, save for the fact that he didn't and landed with a dull thud in a luckily placed pile of hay.  At seven he tried to run away with an acting troupe, he made it about half a day out of the villa when he was discovered and returned.  At eleven he challenged his history teacher to a proper duel, and promptly beat him sending the poor man into a wallowing depression that lasted years.  At fifteen, during a visit to a king with his family, he decided that the king needed a better wardrobe and cook, as he thought the king's taste was wretched and the food bland and tasteless.  This went well, with his family being thrown out of the court and a massive fine imposed upon them, luckily avoiding the gallows.  Finally at seventeen, fed up with the life in the minor courts, he bid farewell to his family, which with much "forced" despair let him go (meaning they wanted him gone probably more than he wanted to be gone).  So with a rapier at his hip, some fine threads he had specifically had tailored for himself, he headed out into the world.  At eighteen he dueled with a knight of the king's court, and happily knicked the knight's fine sword as he lay bruised in the dust.  At nineteen, he finally met a match, a wandering monk who wielded a strange rope weapon with weights attached to it.  Despite receiving a prompt beating, he had found something finally interesting in the world, spending the next year with the monk he trained in the use of this interesting weapon, soon developing amazing skill with it.  So, he set off again; again tried to fly, this time successful if only for a little bit longer, as he happened to be jumping off of a cliff into a lake (as he decided it was better than meeting up with the horde of relatively nasty looking ogres and such that chased him up to that cliff after he managed to steal his way into their camp, trick the chieften out of his bracers, and then happily proclaim himself the new chief).  Traveling now on foot after his mount didn't make it out of the last drab encounter, he watches the interesting marks on the back of his hand change and shift and feels that still, despite the women, the duels, the wine, something was missing.


----------



## GPEKO (May 22, 2004)

Orillian of Forbach
Male Human Conjurer 7 (prohibited schools: evocation & necromancy)
Neutral
XP: 21000
Patron Deity: None

Str: 8 (0 points) 
Dex: 14 (6 points) 
Con: 14 (6 points) 
Int: 18 (13 points, +1 lvl 4) 
Wis: 12 (4 points) 
Cha: 14 (6 points) 

HP: 33 (7d4+14)
AC: 12 (+2 Dex) touch 12, flat-footed 10.
Init: +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
BAB: +3
Grap: +2
Speed 30 ft. (base 30, load light, no armor)

Fort: +5 (+2 base, +2 con, +1 cloak) 
Ref: +5 (+2 base, +2 dex, +1 cloak) 
Will: +7 (+5 base, +1 wis, +1 cloak) 

Melee Attack: +2
Ranged Attack +5

Languages: Common, Draconic, Terran, Elven.

Skills (64 skill points) 
+12 Concentration (10 ranks, +2 Con)
+9 Decipher Script (5 ranks, +4 Int)
+8 Diplomacy (4 cc ranks, +2 Cha, +2 synergy)
+14 Knowledge (arcana) (10 ranks, +4 Int)
+9 Knowledge (nobility & royalty) (5 ranks, +4 Int)
+12 Knowledge (planes) (8 ranks, +4 Int)
+6 Knowledge (religion) (2 ranks, +4 Int)
+5 Ride (3 cc ranks, +2 Dex)
+16 Spellcraft (10 ranks, +4 Int, +2 synergy)
+1(+3) Listen (+1 Wis, +2 Alertness if familiar within 5 ft.)
+1(+3) Spot (+1 Wis, +2 Alertness if familiar within 5 ft.) 

Feats
Alertness (bonus if familiar is within 5 ft.)
Spell focus - conjuration (char 1) 
Improved initiative (human bonus)
Scribe scroll (wiz 1)
Augmented summoning (char 3)
Extend spell (wiz 5)
Improved familiar (char 6)

Spells Prepared
DC: 14 + spell level (15 + spell level for conjuration spells)
0lvl – acid slash*, arcane mark, detect magic(x2), prestidigitation,
1st – charm person, feather fall, grease*, mage armor*#, shield, unseen servant*,
2nd – hideous laughter, minor image, mirror image, summon monster II*, web*,
3rd – haste, stinking cloud*, summon monster III*(x2),
4th – charm monster, dimension door*, summon monster IV*.
* Conjuration spell
# Used

Spellbook
0lvl – acid splash*, arcane mark, daze, detect magic, detect poison, ghost sound, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, read magic, resistance.
1st – alarm, charm person, disguise self, endure elements, feather fall, grease*, mage armor*, shield, silent image, summon monster I*, unseen servant*,
2nd – acid arrow*, glitterdust*, hideous laughter, invisiblility, minor image, mirror image, summon monster II*, web*,
3rd – dispel magic, fly, haste, hold person, protection from energy, stinking cloud*, summon monster III*, tongues,
4th – charm monster, dimension door*, summon monster IV*.
* Conjuration spell

Bollo, Small earth elemental familiar
Small Elemental
Hit Dice: 7d8 (16 hit points)
Initiative: -1
Speed: 20 ft.
Armor Class: 21 (+1 size, -1 Dex, +11 natural), touch 10, flat footed 21
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+2
Attack: Slam +7 Melee (1d6+4)
Full Attack: Slam +7 Melee (1d6+4) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Earth mastery, Push 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., earth glide, elemental traits, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spell, speak with master.
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +5
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 8, Con 13, Int 9, Wis 11, Cha 11
Skills: Listen +3, Spot +2
Feats: Power attack

Bollo speak Terran but rarely choose to do so.

Earth Mastery (Ex): Bollo gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls if both it and its foe are touching the ground. If an opponent is airborne or waterborne, the elemental takes a –4 penalty on attack and damage rolls. (These modifiers are not included in the statistics block.)

Push (Ex): Bollo can start a bull rush maneuver without provoking an attack of opportunity. The combat modifiers given in Earth Mastery, above, also apply to the elemental’s opposed Strength checks.

Earth Glide (Ex): Bollo can glide through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other signs of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing earth elemental flings the elemental back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

Bollo was summoned by Orillian to replace the raven familiar he lost in a fight with a terrible green dragon (see below). Bollo appears to be a chunk of granite roughly the form of a short humanoid. It has gruff manners and seems to deeply dislike serving Orillian (perhaps with good reasons…). Nevertheless, it’s loyal and follows the orders of its master without (much) complain.

Appearance
Height: 6'0" tall
Weight: 162 lbs 
Age: 23 years old
Hair: Light brown and short 
Eyes: Light gray
Skin: Pale 
Orillian loves to appear rich and usually wears some jewelry. He’s a tall, thin man. There always seems to be a smirk on his face.

Background
Many would say that Orillian was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and they would be quite right. He was the only child in a family both rich and part of the local aristocracy. So, as a young child, he never had to demand something for long before he had it. His tutor discovered that, in addition of being spoiled, he was actually quite gifted for understanding magical formulas. The problem was getting the easily distracted child to concentrate long enough to learn anything. His parents decided that another wizard in the family would be quite useful and they sent him to a nearby wizardry guild for training.

At the guild, there were no servants and a heavy discipline. Orillian had to work (terrible, isn’t it ?). It took some time but he eventually became focused enough to learn the complicated art that is wizardry. But deep down, he was still that lazy and spoiled brat. So, while most students preferred to blast stuff away with their magic missiles, his favorites were the conjuration spells. He loved nothing more than call on various creatures to do his chores.

Eventually, he left the guild and, to the despair of his family, founded what could be called an ‘adventuring party’ with other young and bored nobles. They were successful for a couple of years, amassing some riches and making a name for themselves (as if they needed either of these things…). This brilliant streak was cut short by a great green dragon the group stumbled upon. Only Orillian survived and that was because he fled.

After this disaster, the young mage returned to his family. His father found him a much calmer occupation as a city official taking care of magic regulations. Still a feeling remains, a feeling that he should do more, that he could influence more than this city, more than this world. Perhaps something will take him out of his early retirement …

Possessions
Worn
Light blue noble’s outfit (75 gp, 10 lb)
Cloak of resistance +1 (1000 gp)
Hand of the mage (a hand-shaped silver necklace, not the standard mummified version, a nicer looking one) (900 gp)
Non magical golden ring (50 gp)
Non magical golden bracelets (50 gp)
Signet ring (5 gp)
Leather scroll case (1 gp, 0.5 lb)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)

In scroll case 
10 blank sheets of paper (4 gp)
scroll of arcane lock (175 gp)
scroll of darkvision (150 gp)
scroll of expedious retreat (25 gp)
scroll of knock (150 gp)
scroll of summon monster V (1125 gp)

On belt
Jeweled dagger (mostly for ornamental purpose) (52 gp, 1 lb)
Tindertwigs (5) (5 gp)
Spell component’s pouch (5 gp, 2 lb)

Belt pouch (1 gp, 0.5 lb) containing
Pearl of power (1st level) (1000 gp)
Potions of cure moderate wounds (2) (600 gp)
10 pp, 50 gp and 8 sp in coins (1.5 lb)

In backpack
Spellbook (25 pages left) (3 lb)

In chest (carried by Bollo)
Chest (2 gp, 25 lb)
Spare noble’s outfit (red) (75 gp, 10 lb)
Sunrods (3) (6 gp, 3 lb)
Candles (5) (5 cp)
Sealing wax (1 gp, 1 lb)
Ink vial (8 gp)
Inkpen (1 sp)
Trail rations (for 8 days) (4 gp, 8 lb)
Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lb)
Fine bottle of wine (10 gp, 1.5 lb)
15 pp and 82 gp in coins (3 lb)

Weight carried: 20 lb
Carrying capacity: 26/53/80
Weight carried (Bollo): 54.5
Carrying capacity (Bollo): 65/130/195


----------



## GPEKO (May 25, 2004)

*Haste 3.0 or 3.5 ?*

Kahuna, I know you said that spells are 3.0 but haste is a special case ... So 3.0 or 3.5 ?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 25, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Kahuna, I know you said that spells are 3.0 but haste is a special case ... So 3.0 or 3.5 ?




I think haste is a case where I would be willing to let you choose which version you know (and you can't know both, of course). I perfered the old version (and never thought it was broken), but I can see some advantages to the new one. choose and set it in stone.


----------



## deadestdai (May 29, 2004)

KB - I'm getting married tomorrow and so obviously won't be able to get online until I can get rid of my family (Tuesday.). 

If it's okay, auto pilot Baja?


----------



## hafrogman (May 29, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## kirinke (May 29, 2004)

congrads!


----------



## deadestdai (May 31, 2004)

Okay, I just wanted to make sure everything on my end, char sheet, etc, is all uptodate? In all the pre-wedding madness I seem to have shamefully let my games fall far behind and let people down. 

KB, please let me know?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 1, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> KB - I'm getting married tomorrow and so obviously won't be able to get online until I can get rid of my family (Tuesday.).
> 
> If it's okay, auto pilot Baja?




Congrats!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2004)

Kahuna,

would a fiend who has an animate dead ability or a necromancer who has animated dead know instantly if the skeletons they created were destroyed?


----------



## Ashy (Jun 2, 2004)

Kahuna,

Any chance one of the guys that helped write the setting can get in on this game?


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 5, 2004)

Kahuna, I'll go for the 3.0 version of haste. It's more self centered so it fits Orillian better.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 29, 2004)

KB - Im off on a trip until after the 4th July. Please autopilot Baja for us?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2004)

My understanding is that killing the second imp won't break the charm on the first one.

Also I don't think imps are stupid and can be bluffed without a charm like you would a goblin.

It looks to me like we got enough information out of the charmed imp and we need to start making our way to the top and killing everything in our way.

In any case Kyron has no diplomacy or bluffing skills, he is a war cleric so either he fights or stays out of the way if you need to bluff.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 7, 2004)

Does anybody know where Kahuna got off to?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Does anybody know where Kahuna got off to?




Brannon,

Shortly after starting this game Kahuna said she got swamped by full time double shifts at her work and she has not been a prolific poster since then.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah Verily...
 But none to worry she will return and we will stop this evil readily enough!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 8, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Yeah Verily...
> But none to worry she will return and we will stop this evil readily enough!




Welp, I hope I can get in when he does!


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 9, 2004)

She - as far as I am aware, KB is a "she"......?


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hope so...otherwise may have insulted the gm...


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 11, 2004)

Definately a she

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=81528


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 12, 2004)

Yep...unless you've seen the movie Rabbit Test...or that other film with Arnold in it....Jeez now I'm rambling hope the big Kahuna comes back soon...


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 12, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> ...or that other film with Arnold in it...




. . . Junior, I do believe. . .

. . .

yes, we need our DM back


----------



## Ashy (Jul 12, 2004)

erp - sorry, I hope I can get in when she returns!


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 15, 2004)

I know Kahuna is still around, _she_ probably just busy. Or maybe this game is just dead ...  :\


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 15, 2004)

I doubt it's dead - she's put a lot of work into this adventure from what I understand. 

I guess we'll just have to be patient.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 20, 2004)

It's summer after all ... Being patient is easy, just grab a beer, some friends and drink it under the gazebo.

(This is just a cleverly disguised BUMP)


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 29, 2004)

*Does a handstand*

(This is a not-so-cleverly disguised BUMP)


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 9, 2004)

Well guys, I went a searchin' and discovered that Kahuna posted on LEW that she was permanently leaving enworld...tis a sad day indeed many will be the mourning and load will be the nashing of teeth...
 And Damn IT I really am getting tired of making characters and going nowhere with them....


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 9, 2004)

I saw that too.  Technically she said she was leaving "entirely", not neccesarily permenantly, just long term.  If she's due some time around the end of the year, she might be returning once her life settles down again.  Or the demon-spawn child might keep her away from us forever


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2004)

bummer...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, I might be interested in running a game with you guys.  Interested?  I'll very likely be fine with using the same characters....  Let me know!

Also, in looking over the characters - I would be open to you creating other characters as well, as it seems that some folks did not get their "first picks"...


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 9, 2004)

I'd be up for it.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 9, 2004)

Anybody else???


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 10, 2004)

Count me in mate and I'm sure ferretbloke would be in too!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 10, 2004)

Ferrix has posted that he'll be missing for a couple of days, so don't count him out until he's had a chance to read the post.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok - here's how we'll work it.  I'll start up a new game - you are welcome to use these characters, or if you want something else that is fine with me.  So far as continuity goes, we'll consider this new game an "alternate reality" to this one, so that if this game ever gets going again, the two games can be continued in parallel.  Sound good?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ok - here's how we'll work it.  I'll start up a new game - you are welcome to use these characters, or if you want something else that is fine with me.  So far as continuity goes, we'll consider this new game an "alternate reality" to this one, so that if this game ever gets going again, the two games can be continued in parallel.  Sound good?




I'd be up for another game, pity that this one pitched.  What's your idea for that game?  Another Oathbound or something alternate?  Same creation setup?  

Oh yeah, I'm back... surprised how quick I got my net up, currently haven't gotten an apartment but a friends basement works wonderfully


----------



## Ashy (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, it would be Oathbound and you could use your same character, if you like.  It would be great if we could get all the folks that were playing here in on it, but I will take as many as I can get.  There will be some slight differences in the game (such as there won't be the tatoo connection - but there will be a reason for all of you to work together) and I will be mixing in some of the stuff that has yet to be published from Bastion that I've written into the mix...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Yes, it would be Oathbound and you could use your same character, if you like.  It would be great if we could get all the folks that were playing here in on it, but I will take as many as I can get.  There will be some slight differences in the game (such as there won't be the tatoo connection - but there will be a reason for all of you to work together) and I will be mixing in some of the stuff that has yet to be published from Bastion that I've written into the mix...




cool


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 10, 2004)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 10, 2004)

Hell, I'm up for it too
 Glad too see your willin to take up the reigns so t'speak.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 10, 2004)

Excellent - I will post a new thread today, as well as a Rogue's Gallery thread so you can post your characters!  Be looking for it!

EDIT: Threads are posted, links are below:

RG - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97437
OOC - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97440
IC - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97441

Be sure and check out the OOC thread, get your characters posted ASAP, and hopefully we'll begin by tomorrow or Thursday!


----------

